# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Türkler kimdir?

## anau2

TÜRKLER KİMDİR?

BEŞİNCİ BÖLÜM


BÜYÜK ARAŞTIRMACI KÂZIM MİRŞAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 
ESKİ TÜRKLERDE İLİM
GİRİŞ
Kadim Türkçe'de kullanılan BİLİG kelimesi, "halkın bilmesi için açıklanan bilgiler" anlamına gelir. Bugün biz karşılığını MÂLÛM (herkesce bilinen) olarak almaktayız. 
Bizce İLİM kavramı yine bugün kullanılan BİLİM'den farklıdır. BİLİM, laboratuvara sokulup üzerinde deney yapılabilen, ölçüye, hesaba gelen tesbitler için kullanılır. Yani BİLİM, asıl İLİM'in ancak çok küçük, ispat edilebilen, düzenli eğitimi yapılabilen kısmıdır. 
İLİM ise kâinatın, hattâ mükevvenatın, yani görülen görülmeyen, maddî manevî bütün yaradılmışlarla ilgili, sadece laboratuvarlarda değil; sezgi, tecrübe, ilham gibi yollarla elde edilmiş her türlü bilgidir. Bunun da ancak bir kısmı halka açıklanır ki, bunu yukarda MÂLÛM kelimesiyle verdik. Büyük kısmı ise ancak belirli kişilerde mahfuzdur ki, onlara da ÂLİM denir. 
Eski Türkler ÂLİM'e BİLGE, BİLİGTE EREN veya BİLGE-EREN derlerdi. Zamanımızda ERMİŞ kelimesi işte bu herkesin bilmediği, bilemiyeceği bilhassa manevî bilgilere sahip olduğuna inandığımız kişiler için kullanılan ifadedir. 
Yine kadim Türkçe'de İLKEVSÜK kelimesi İLMÎ veya şimdilerde BİLİMSEL olarak kullanılan kelime karşılığıdır. 
Bunları bu kadar derinlemesine açıklamamızın sebebi, Türkler konusunda yıllardır kullanılan "göçebe, kaba, savaşçı, talancı, işe yanamaz, gayrımedeni, kültürsüz, bilimle hiç ilgisi olmayan, kendi üretmeyip hep başkasından alan" gibi yakıştırmaları çürütecek bir çalışmayı, dikkatinize getirmek üzere oluşumuzdur. 
Bu bölüme ORTA ASYA İNSANI diye bilinen PROTO-TÜRKLER'in yaşadığı yerler ve GÖÇLER ile başlıyoruz. Dünyanın dört bir yanına yayılan TÜRK soy ve boylarını, arkalarında bıraktıkları MAĞARA DUVAR RESİMLERİ, DİKİLİ TAŞLAR ve TAMGALAR ile izleyecek, birer birer tesbit edeceğiz. 
Arkasından yine Kâzım Mirşan'ın PROTO-TÜRKÇE YAZITLAR adlı eserinden bölümler sunacağız. Bunda da sadece Mezopotamya ve Asya'daki değil; Avrupa'da ve duvar resimlerindeki Türk rumuz ve işaretlerini, tamgalarını ve GÖKTÜRK Alfabesi'nin ilk şekillerini bulacaksınız. 
Bundan sonraki ESKİ TÜRKLERDE İLİM başlıklı sayfalarda büyük araştırmacı, yüksek mühendis Kâzım Mirşan'ın ortaya çıkarıp yayınladığı ALTI YARIK TİGİN adlı çok eski bir TÜRK ilmi eserini özetliyerek dikkatinize sunacağız. 
Kitabın adını, muhtevasını da göz önünde tutarak bugünkü Türkçe'ye çevirirsek, ALTI IŞIK DOKTRİNİ olur. Üst seviyede bir Fizik, bir Astronomi kitabı, daha doğrusu kâinatın mekaniğini, hayatın fenomenlerini ve YARADILIŞ, İNSANOĞLU, ve KÂİNAT ilişkisini açıklayan bir kitabıdır. 
ALTI YARIK TİGİN'in MADDE BİLİMİ yönünün yanısıra, MANEVİ İLİM yönü de vardır. Bu açıdan bakınca ALTIN ÇİÇEK DOKTRİNİ anlamına gelir ki, bizde VAHDET'İN İLÂHÎ KANUNLARI demektir. Bunları öğrenen kişi AĞAR, yani TANRI'ya ulaşır. AKINIŞ ta aslında TANRI'YA ULAŞMA demektir. 
Neticede göreceksiniz ki, TÜRKLER sadece yazıyı bulan, Türk mantık ve düşünce tarzını kayalara, taşlara işleyen, silinmez bir tarzda damgasını vuran millet değil; dünya sahnesine çıktığı günden beri ilimle de uğraşmış bir millettir 
TÜRK olmak, Atatürk'ün dediği gibi, gerçekten övünülecek bir vasıftır!.. 
Sayfamızı hazırlarken bütün çabamıza rağmen Kâzım Mirşan Beyefendi ile irtibata geçemedik. Sadece kendisinin hayatta olduğunu, ve Güneybatı Anadolu sahil kasabalarımızdan birinde yaşamakta olduğunu öğrenebildik. Ama daha sonra hem kendisi, hem de tilmizi (talebesi) sayılabilecek, onun eserlerinden yararlanarak ÖNTÜRKLER üzerine kitaplar yazan Halûk Tarcan televizyonda çıkarak, (bilhassa Ceviz Kabuğu programında) bu konuları bütün milletin önünde dile getirdiler. 
Hemen belirtelim ki, bu sayfalar tamamen KÂZIM MİRŞAN'ın eseridir, ona ithaf edilmiştir... Ancak Halûk Tarcan'ın ÖN-TÜRK TARİHİ kitabından da çok yararlandık. Eski TÜRK YAZITLARI resimleri, açıklamaları ile tamamen onların eserlerindendir... Bizim derleme, birleştirme, basitleştirerek anlamayı kolaylaştıracak açıklamalar ekleme, ve internete çıkarmaktan başka hiç bir övünç payımız yoktur... Bütün takdir ve teveccühünüz bu iki muhterem zata aittir... 
Her ikisine de derin ve samimi şükranlarımızı sunarız. 
TAHİR TÜRKKAN 

İLK İNSAN, ORTAASYA İNSANI, ÖNTÜRKLER 
TACİKİSTAN'ın Tarih, Arkeloloji ve Etimoloji Kurumu Müdürü V.A. Ranov Les Dossiers d'Archeologie dergisinin 185. sayısında HER ŞEY ESKİTAŞ DÖNEMİNDE BAŞLAR diye bir makale yazmıştır. (1993) 
Eskitaş Dönemi bir kaç milyon yıl önce başlar ve 100.000 yıl önce biter... Ranov bu döneme ait 7 YERLEŞİM BÖLGESİ'ni incelediğini belirtmektedir. Bu yerleşim bölgelerinden KULDURA en eskisidir ve 850.000 yıl öncesine kadar gitmektedir. SEL UGUR yerleşim bölgesi ise 250.000 yıl öncesine kadar uzanmaktadır. Bu dönemde ORTAASYA'da insan vardır!.. Ve sosyal bir hayat yaşamaktadır!. 
Zamanımızdan 30-40.000 yıl öncesine ait bir arkeolojik buluş, ORTAASYA insanı için daha da farklı düşünmemize yol açmaktadır. Bu keşif, 1938 yılında A.D. Okladnikov tarafından Semerkant şehrinin güneyinde Baysun Dağı'ndaki TEŞİK TAŞ mağarasında bulunan bir çocuk mezarıdır. 9 yaşındaki bu mağaraya konmuş ve mağaranın ağzı taşla örülmüştür!.. 
ORTAASYA insanında bir ÜSTÜN KUDRET kavramı, belki bir ÖLÜM SONRASI inancı, ve kendine hayatı boyunca hizmet eden BEDENE SAYGI duygusu vardır!. 
Ayrıca bu ORTAASYA kişisi hemen aynı yıllarda, yani zamanımızdan 30.000 yıl kadar önce çevresinde gördüklerini, avladığı hayvanları kayalara olduğu gibi çizmeye başlamıştır. 
Bu tarz kaya ve duvar resimlerine FRANSA, İSPANYA, AVUSTRALYA, KUZEY AMERİKA ve AFRİKA'da da rastlanır. KAYA RESİMLERİ'nin bilimsel adı PİKTOGRAM'dır. 
Ama kayalara, taş üzerine bir hayvanın resmini olduğu gibi yapmanın zor olması bir yana, insan düşünce ve fikirlerini olduğu gibi kazımak neredeyse imkânsızdır. Bu yüzden SEMBOLİK RESİMLER gelişmiştir, ki bilimsel adı PİKTOGRAM'dır. Zamanımızdan 15.000 yıl önce SEMBOL-ŞEKİLLER geliştirilmiştir ki, bunlar da bilimsel adıyla PETROGLİF denir. 
Bir kere daha tekrarlarsak, KAYA ÜSTÜ RESİMLERi M.Ö. 30.000lere aittir. PİKTOGRAMLAR (sembolik resimler) M.Ö. 20.000e, PETROGLİFLER (yazı elemanları içeren resimler) ise en eski M.Ö. 15.000 tarihini taşır. 
İşte ORTAASYA insanının KÂZIM MİRŞAN'ın PROTO-TÜRK, HALUK TARCAN'ın ÖN-TÜRK, bizim de TÜRKLER'İN BÜYÜK ATASI dediğimiz kişi olması bu dönemdedir. 
Çünkü o tarihlere kadar, 67-137 milyon yıldır varlığını sürdüren ORTAASYA'daki muazzam İÇDENİZ kurumaya başlamış, neticede ortaya 5 büyük içdeniz (belki her biri HAZAR DENİZİ kadar) oluşmuş, sonra bunlar KARAKUM, SARIKUM, TAKLAMAKAN çöllerine dönüşmüştür. 
Bu önemli iklim değişikliği sonucu TÜRKLERİN BÜYÜK ATALARI dört bir yana göç etmiş, dilini, kültürünü, sembollerini de beraberinde götürmüş, DÜNYA'nın hemen her köşesine TAMĞA'sını vurmuştur!. 
Bu muazzam kültürün temelinde TEK TANRI inancı vardır. VAROLMA, TANRI KATI'nda başlar!.. Yani İSLÂM'daki gibi, TANRI'nın önce RUHLAR'ı yaratıp, onlara "BEN sizin RABB'iniz değil miyim?" diye sorması, ve RUHLAR'ında "BELİ-evet" cevabını vermesi gibi... ÂDEM'i yaratıp ona KENDİ RUHU'ndan üflemesi, ardından MELEKLER'in ÂDEM'e secde etmesini istemesi gibi!.. 
Sonra İNSAN yeryüzüne KUTSAL bir KİŞİ olarak iner... 
TÜRKLER, bu yüzden kendilerine ON-OĞ - KUTSAL KİŞİ derler... ON aynı zamanda KÂİNAT demektir... Yani İNSAN, EŞREF-İ MAHLÛKAT'tır. En şerefli yaratıktır!.. 
Bu anlayış GÖK-TÜRKLER'de bile görülür... GÖK-TÜRK, daha doğru ÖKÜK-TÜRK, GÖK'ten, TANRI KATI'ndan dünyaya inmiş KUTSAL KİŞİ'dir... Yoksa bir devlet adı değildir!. 
RUHLAR, ancak MADDE'ye bürünürse bir faaliyet gösterebilirler. Tıpkı ELEKTRİK gibi... ancak bir ampül varsa ışığını, bir ütü varsa ısısını farkedersin... O yüzden ON-OĞ, TANRI KATI'nda sanki uyku halindedir, buna UYU-USUK denir... Bu kelime bugün UYUŞUK haline dönüşmüştür. 
ON-OĞ, yeryüzüne inip, maddeye bürünürken (ETE KEMİĞE BÜRÜNDÜM - YUNUS DİYE GÖRÜNDÜM ifadesini hatırlayalım) OZ'laşır... ES sahibi olur, yani CAN'lanır!.. CAN, RUH'la BEDEN'in bir olduğu haldir. RUH, BEDEN'i terkedince CANSIZ deriz. 
ON-OĞ yeryüzüne inince YUKARI ile, KÂİNAT ile bağlantısını unutur. Sadece OĞ olur... Dünya hayatında HAM bir BEDEN'dir. Pişmesi gerekir. Bunun için OT'la (OD), ATEŞ'le imtihan edilir, yani zor şartlarda yaşamak durumunda kalır, sonunda OT-OZ olur. Değişir, ODUN veya SAMAN nasıl yanınca duman olup göğe yükselirse, insan da YUNUS'un "HAMDIM, PİŞTİM, YANDIM" dediği gibi HAKİKAT'e erer, TANRI'ya yükselir. O'na ulaşır!. 
TÜRK kültüründe bu yüzden IŞIK, NUR, NAR, ATEŞ, GÜNEŞ önemli yer tutar. MUM IŞIĞI bile kutsal sayılır. 
Eski Türkler "DÜZENLİ BİR BÜTÜN (KÜLLÎ NİZAM)" olarak düşünülen KÂİNATa OL-ONİ derlerdi. Bu ifadede OL kelimesi DÜNYA, ikinci ON kelimesi de KOZMOS mânâsınadır. 
Galaksilerin her biri bir ONdur. Kozmik bir yapısı vardır, ancak canlı bulunmaz... Canlı bulunan sistemlere ÖC-ONON (ACUN) denilir. Eski Türkler bunların 5 adet olduğuna inanırlardı. Yani DÜNYA dışında 4 galakside daha hayat bulunduğunu düşünürlerdi. Belki de bu yüzden BEŞ sayısı kutsaldır... Bizim ÖC-ONONumuz, SAMANYOLU ONundaki GÜNEŞ sistemidir. 
Eski Türkler, EVRENSEL kelimesinin karşılığı olarak HERŞEYİ İÇİNE ALAN mânâsındaki ALKU kelimesiyle ONu birleştirip ALKU-ON yapmış, bunu da KAİNAT, MÜKEVVENAT anlamında kullanmışlardır. 
İşte PİKTOGRAMLAR'den PETROGLİFLER'e geçerken bu inanç, anlayış ve fikirler semboller halinde kayalara, duvarlara, taşlara yansımış ve göç eden TÜRK boyları vasıtasıyla dünyanın dört bir yanına yayılmıştır. 
İlerde bunları daha teferruatlı olarak anlatmaya çalışacağız. 




AT-İT PİKTOGRAMININ AÇIKLAMASI
Şimdi daha önceki sayfalarda dile getirdiğimiz anlayışla bu resmi okumaya çalışalım. 
Resmin en üstünde bir AT ile bir İT var... Yani bu resim-yazının başlığı bu! 
AT ile İT birlikte İSİM İTİCİ GÜCÜ (İMPULSÜ) anlamı verir. Yanyana duruş çizgilerinden giderek AT AS İT (ismin göğe yükseltici gücü) veya AT OS İT (ismin kâinata yöneltici gücü) anlamı çıkar. 
ATın üzerine bir İNEK resmi çizilmiş olması, ATın yeryüzü atı olduğunu gösterir... Çünkü İNEK mânâsına gelen UD aynı zamanda YERYÜZÜ sembolüdür. İNEK resminin hemen yanında AT YAVRUSU vardır ki, bu GÖK ATI demektir... Onun üstünde KÂİNATın üç sembolünün görmekteyiz. Bunu AT ve İT ile birleştirince ON AT İT olur ki, KÂİNATTA MUVAFFAKİYETİN İTİCİ GÜCÜ demektir. 
GÖK AT, bir KEÇİ (İK-ÖCE) ile İKİ BOYNUZu ile ifade olunan DUALİTE-İKİLİK-ZITLIK sahibidir. Bu sayede KEÇİNİN SAKALI ile ifade olunan BEYLİK, İLETİCİ, YILAN manalarına gelen BU(AN) sahibi olabilmektedir... Resimdeki AV HAYVANI da aynı anlamı verir. 
Bu üst komposizyonun altında DİŞİ olan İYİM-ON(Çin felsefesinde YİNG), ve ERKEK olan OY-ONUL (YANG), ve onların temsil ettiği DUALİTEyi görmekteyiz... Bu iki figür aynı zamanda bütün resmi ikiye bölerek İK-İK, yani AKINIŞ ÖT göstermektedir. 
Altta ise GÜNEŞ şeklinde ifade olunan bir OĞ (ENERJİ) resmi var... Bu OĞdan güç alan UB, İKin İSini (RUH, NEFES) elinde tutmakta, ve yeryüzüne (İNEK üstüne) basmış olan bir AN-UÇa vermektedir... AN-UÇun yüzünde YEDİ NOKTA ile ED yazılmış... Böylece hepsi ED AN-UÇ İÇ ES olur. Aynı ifade PRE-MISIR piktogramlarında ED AN-UÇ ESÜ olarak yer alır. 
AN-UÇ TAMĞASInın üstündeki DÖRT ÇİZGİ bulunması, bunun TÖRT BOLİN (TETRAT) olduğunu gösterir ve ET-AT, AT-İT, UB-ÖK ve BÜ-ÖKe işaret eder... ALTI YARIKa göre, UB-ÖK aynı zamanda ÖZİ, BÜ-ÖK de ÖGE mânâsına gelir. 
Resmin en altında AKINIŞ-ÖT AKINIŞ görülmektedir... Burada bir İRin, bir İNEKle beraber olmasından hareketle YERYÜZÜne hizmet etmekte olduğu, yani İSİG-KÜÇİG BİRTÜKİRÜ tasvir edilmektedir... İRin üstünde bir ON (koyun) resmi, onun yanında da bir AN harfi (ki ÖC-ONUN demektir), ve onun yanında yarısı ışık şeklinde resmedilmiş bir İT vardır... (KİRMİS YARIK) Bu da 4 maddeli ÖC-ONUN demektir. 
Bu resimde üst kısmın ALTI YARIK TİGİNin OY-ONIL bahsini, orta kısmının İYİM-ON kısmını, alt tarafının da ÖC-ONUN kısmını anlattığını görmekteyiz. 
Ayrıca ortadaki UB-ÖK ve BÜ-ÖK varlıklarının ALTI YARIK hükümlerine, KİŞİ-OĞLUnun da TİGİN hükümlerine göre teşekkül ettiğini anlamaktayız. 
Resmin ortaya koyduğu gerçek 1.500 yıl önce bir SİNTAŞa nakşedilen ALTI YARIK TİGİN felsefesinin, Türklerde 15.000 yıl öncesinde dahi var olduğu, ve Türklerin ÖGÜL-OKUS olduğudur! 
Bu ÖGÜL-OKUSLARın konuştuğu dile, biz PROTO-TÜRKÇE demekteyiz. 
Bu dil tarih öncesi çağların biricik medeniyet dili olmuş, uzun asırlar boyu diğer kavimler tarafından kullanılmıştır. Değişik diller aslında zamanımızdan çok kısa bir süre önce ortaya çıkmıştır. (TEVRATa göre BABİL devleti sırasında, M.Ö. 1800lerde) 
ORTA ASYA ANAU KÜLTÜRÜ ve BİR OY BİL FEDERASYONU
Doğu Anadoluda M.Ö. 15.000den itibaren kaya resimleri, M.Ö.7000den itibaren de yazıtlar görülür. Antalya-Beldibi yazıtları M.Ö.7000, İstanbul-Fikirtepede bulunan M.Ö.6000e ait kaplardan ikisinin üzerinde OK ve OZ tamgaları vardır. 
R. PUMPELLY, Exploration in Turkestan adlı makalesinde (1908, Washington), AŞKABATta M.Ö.9000lere ait yerleşik bir kültür olduğundan bahsetmektedir. Bu kültüre ANAU adı verilmiştir. Bu kültür, A. BELENITSKYe (1965) göre M.Ö.5000, D. SCHMANDT-BESSERATa (1978) göre M.Ö.6000 yıllarına aittir. 
Ancak VADIM A. RANOV, "7 yerleşim bölgesinin incelendiğini, ve ilk merkezin M.Ö. 850.000 yıllarında kurulan AMUDERYAnın kaynak kollarından birindeki KULDURA olduğunu" bildirmiştir. (Kendisi TACİKİSTAN Tarih, Arkeoloji ve Etnoloji Kurumu müdürüdür Makalesi, Her Şey Eski Taş Döneminde Başlar adıyla Les Dossiers dArcheologie dergisinin 185. Sayısında, Eylül 1993 tarihinde yayınlanmıştır.) 
Bir diğer merkez SEL UNGURdur, M.Ö. 250.000lere dayanır. Hatta İSLAMOVa göre geçmişi M.Ö.500.000e kadar gider. SEL UNGUR, KIRGIZİSTANdaki FERGANA vadisinde, OK (şimdiki OŞ) kentinin batısındadır. İkisi de KARA TAU (Karadağ) adını taşıyan iki merkez daha vardır ki, bunlardan biri KULDURA gibi AMUDERYA üzerindedir. Diğeri ise, yine KIRGIZİSTANda TALAS vadisinin batısını oluşturan dağın adıdır. 
M.Ö. 100.000-M.Ö.35.000 arasını ilgilendiren 14 yer incelenmiştir. Bunlar arasında KUTURBULAK, KULBULAK, KAYRAKUM gibileri vardır. BULAK göz, pınar demek olduğuna göre, yüksek vadilerdeki su kaynaklarının başına yerleştikleri anlaşılır. Daha sonra OM-OĞ KÖLün kıyılarına inmişler, sahil yerleşim birimleri kurmuşlardır. KAPİK-KAĞAN (KAPAĞAN, SEMERKANT) da ilk yerleşim bölgeleri arasındadır. 
HİMAYALARdan ALATAU (Aladağ) ve ALTAYLARla BÜKLİ ÇÖLe (Gobi) kadar uzanan bölgede 100 kadar yerleşim merkezi bulunmaktadır... En önemli yerlerden biri TEŞİK TAŞ MAĞARASIdır. Mağara, SEMERKANTın güneyinde BAYSUN DAĞIndadır. Burada ilk defa taşın yapı malzemesi olarak kullanıldığı görülmüş, üstün bir kudretin varlığına inanıldığını gösteren deliller bulunmuştur... Bu hususu, başka bir yazıda derinlemesine ele alacağız. 
Bir değer yerleşim bölgesi TAMGALI SAYIndaki KAYA ÜSTÜ RESİMLERi M.Ö. 30.000lere aittir.... 
PİKTOGRAMLAR (sembolik resimler) M.Ö. 20.000e, PETROGLİFLER (yazı elemanları içeren resimler) ise M.Ö. 15.000 tarihini taşır. ULU KEM ırmağı vadi ve steplerinde bulunan OT-OZ sintaşları yine aynı tarihlere aittir. (M.Ö. 15000) 
ORTA ASYAda M.Ö. 9000lerde ortaya çıkan BİR OY BİL konfederasyonu derin bir felsefeye sahip, büyük bir medeniyettir... İnsanın TANRI BELDESİnden (göklerden, manevî âlemden) OZlaşıp (öz, mükemmel) şekil değiştirerek, OT (od, ateş, ışık , enerji) halinde yeryüzüne döne döne indiğine inanırlardı. 
OT-OZ denilen bu insan TANRIdan geldiği için kutsaldı. Herkes eşitti, ayırım yoktu. Bu yüzden kendilerini yönetecek olan BUĞu SEÇİMle (kurultayda) belirlerlerdi. 
TÖRELER ile yönetilen bu insanlar kısa zamanda AŞİRET-KLAN düzeyinden MİLLET seviyesine ulaşmışlar, DEVLET kurmuşlardır. TÖREyi ÜYÜŞ-YIŞ seviyesine yükseltmişler, ANAYASA haline getirmişlerdir. Çok sağlam bir HUKUK anlayışları vardı. 
Bu insanlar IB-IS BOLIKlarda yaşamışlar, yeryüzü-gökyüzü ilişkilerini incelemişler, ASTRO-FİZİK bilimine ilk adımları atmışlardır. Soyutlama yetenekleri ve yaratıcılıkları ile konuştukları dili TAMGA denen SEMBOL-ŞEKİLLERe dökmüşler, taşa urmuşlar, yani DUVARLARa, KAYALARa, TAŞLARa kazımışlardır. RESİM ve HEYKEL sanatının ilk örneklerini bu OT-OZ insanları vermişlerdir. 


Bir kısmı BİR OY BİL konfederasyonuna bağlı UÇ DEVLETLERde yaşamışlardır... Bu âdet, tâ SELÇUKLULARa kadar gelmiştir. ANADOLUda pek çok UÇ BEYLİĞİ vardı. OSMANOĞULLARI 
BEYLİĞİ de bunlardan biri idi. 
Bu UÇ DEVLETLERden biri de ON OYULdur. TAŞKENT-BUHARA, KUÇA-YARKENT arasında idi. AYIRIS (Çur) nehri ON OYUL ile BİR OY BİL arasında sınır idi Bu AYIRIS(ayırma) kelimesi sonradan bozularak Grekçedeki İRİOS şekline girdi. Bazı Batılı yazarlar İRİOSu ARYAN-ÂRİ kelimesinin kaynağı sayar. (Igor H. Klopin, Les Dossiers dArcheologie, No. 185, 1993) 
Bir diğer UÇ DEVLET, OK-ONIM OĞ idi. KUÇA-URUMÇİden ÇİNin ortalarına kadar uzanıyordu. 
ISUB-URA BİLin başkenti KAFKASYAdaki ÇUR şehri idi. KAFKASLAR ve DOĞU ANADOLUda egemendi. MEZOPOTAMYAyı da kültürel etkisi altına almıştır. ISUB-URA yazıya geçmiş, kaydolmuş demektir. Bu devletin BİR OY BİL federasyonuna kayıtlı, vasal devletlerden biri olduğunu gösterir. 
Bu üç UÇ-DEVLETi yöneten kişinin ünvanı USUB URUŞ TURUK idi. Yani yazıya vurulmuş, kayıtlı, bağlı, BUĞa tâbi yönetici Bu kişinin URUUA TURU yani askere alma yetkisi vardı. Bir devlet için çok önemli olan bu yetki, ASURLAR tarafından URUATRİ olarak telâffuz edilmiş, bundan da URARTU kelimesi doğmuş, bir devlet adı olarak kabul edilmiştir. 
Öte yandan ISUB-URA kelimesinin SUBAR-SABİR şekline dönüştüğü sanılmaktadır. R. GHIRSHMAN, SÜMER öncesinde (M.Ö. 4000) MEZOPOTAMYAda SUBARLARın yaşadığını kaydediyor. SÜMERLERin şimdiki TÜRKLERin atası, akrabası olduğunu biliyoruz Ancak SÜMER yazasında 18 adet PROTO-TÜRKÇE tamga bulunması, onların çok daha eski TÜRKLERden geldiğini göstermektedir. 
ASUR devletinde dahi (M.Ö.2000) SUBARCA konuşuluyordu. ASUR başkentinin adı PROTO-TÜRKÇEde ANT-UB UÇUĞdur, yani yüce antlaşma liderliği 
AT-UKUŞ BİL FEDERASYONU
BİR OY BİL federasyonu, M.Ö.1517de AT-UKUŞ BİL adıyla yeniden yapılandı. Bir adı da AT OY BİLdir... Yeni federasyon varlığını M.Ö.879 yılına kadar sürdürdü. Bu dönemde de ISUB-URA BİL adında ve yapısında da değişiklikler oldu. Önce AT UKUS YÜZ oldu, sonra ISUB URUŞU TUTUK, OK-OGİS AT UÇUK ve nihayet ISUB URA UÇ oldu. Daha sonra da bir başka TÜRK boyu olan İSKİTLER tarafından yıkıldı. (M.Ö.516) 
İSKİTLER, KARADENİZin kuzeyinde (UKRAYNA) OK-UŞUY adında bir devlet kurmuş, oralardan aşağıya inmişlerdi. 
Bu bilgiler bir asker ve tarih yazarı olan ÖNRE-BİNBAŞInın taşa vurdurtmuş olduğu ISUB-URA BİLGE ÖKÜLÜ ÇUR EB-EDİZİ başlıklı BİTİG TAŞtan (taşa yazılmış belge) alınmadır. Yazının başlığı ISUB-URA BİLin ÇURunun (hükümdarının) Başarıları demektir. 
Bu BİTİG TAŞ, MOĞOLİSTANda İKİ-HUŞOTda bulunmuş ve KOTWICZ tarafından 1928de yayınlanmıştır. 
İSKİTLERe yenilen ISUB-URALILAR, daha sonra KAFKASLARa çekilmişler, İSKİT ana devletiyle DEŞT-İ KIPÇAK konfederasyonunu oluşturmuşlardır. Bu konfederasyon çeşitli şekillerde varlığını CENGİZ HAN zamanına kadar sürdürmüştür. (M.S.1236) Son parçası KAZAN HANLIĞI 1556da Çarlık Rusyası tarafından yıkılmıştır. 
AT-UKUŞ BİL konfederasyonunun başkenti AT OĞI BOLIKtır. Bu konfederasyonu oluşturan devletler 
ise şunlardı: 
- URALLARda ÖKÜGİMİN YIŞ Devleti, 
- KARADENİZin kuzeyinde OK-UŞUY Devleti (İSKİTLER), 
- KIRIMda ÖG-ÖDÜS Devleti, 
- HARZEMde TATAR BİRİLE OK-AT Devleti 
- KAFKASLAR ve DOĞU ANADOLUda ISUB URA BİL Devleti 
- AT OMİG İDUK BAŞ ÖKİ Devleti ((ARTARHAN Hanlığı) 
Federasyonun toprakları SELÂNİK KÖRFEZİnden başlayıp MAKEDONYA, BALKANLAR, TUNA KIYILARI, AVRASYA , ORTA ASYA, ÜST ASYA, MANÇURYA, KORE ve KUZEY ÇİNi kapsıyordu. . DOĞU ANADOLU, HAZAR BÖLGESİ ve TİBET te federasyona dahildi. 
Bu kadar büyük bir sahada UÇ DEVLETLER de olsa, bir süre sonra yeni bir yapılanma ihtiyacı duyulmuş, ve TÜRÜK BİL FEDERASYONU doğmuştur. (M.Ö.879) 
TÜRÜK BİL KONFEDERASYONU
TÜRÜK BİL Konfederasyonunun yapılanması, yeni hükümdar İÇUUM APAM BUUMİN İSTEMİnin M.Ö. 879 yılında başkenti İDİL-URALLARdaki UÇUŞ BAŞIna nakletmesiyle başlar... İL ETİRİŞ KAĞAN, başkenti M.Ö.779da URKUN BOLIKa (ORHUN) taşır. TÜRÜK BİL konfederasyonunu oluşturan devletler ise şunlardır: 
- ÖTÜKİN YIŞ (ana devlet), 
- ES-TABİGAÇ (orta çin Hanlığı, ÖTÜKİN YIŞa dahil) 
- ALTUN YIŞ (ALTAY devleti), 
- YİR BUYURGU YİR (Kuzey kabileleri) 
- UCUĞUY YIŞ (İÇKİ TÜRKİSTAN devleti), 
- ÖKÜGİMİN YIŞ (URAL devleti), 
- BU TÜRÜK BİL (BERİ TÜRKİSTAN devleti) 
- OK-UDURİKİN YIŞ (KORE ve MANÇURYAdaki devlet, başkenti UŞUNTİN BOLIK, 
daha sonra HAN BALIK olmuştur, şimdiki PEKİN ) 
- UŞUNTİNG UYUZ (GÜNEY ÇİN Federasyonu, (uy-maktan UYUZ.. ) 
- TÜRGİŞ 
- ÖK-İRİGUN US-OK UŞUN (MESSAGET krallığı, bir İSKİT kolu) 
O dönemde esas ÇİNLİLER, TABGAÇ BUDUN (barbar kavim) olarak güneybatıda yaşamaktadırlar. ÇİNde yazı C. HOPKINSe göre M.Ö. 3000lerde, T. DE LACOUPERIE göre M.Ö. 2300de bulunmuştur. Son tesbitlere göre M.Ö.1700lerdedir... E. EKREM Hacettepe Üniversitesi için hazırladığı doktora tezinde TÜRK kavimlerinin M.Ö.2600-M.S.318 tarihleri arasında ÇİNde bulunduklarını yazar.,, Bu bilgiler ÇİN ALFABESİnde neden 41 adet PROTO-TÜRKÇE tamga bulunduğunu açıklamaktadır. 
TÜRÜK BİL Konfederasyonunun 1400 yıllık egemenliği süresince 5 AT-OĞ (hanedan) hüküm sürmüştür. KAĞAN adlarından bazıları şunlardır: 
- İÇUUM APAM BUUMİN KAGAN İSTEMİ (M.Ö.. 879-822) 
- İNİŞİ KAĞAN 
- OĞLİ KAĞAN 
İKİNT AT-OĞ (2. Hanedan) 
- KANİM İL-ETİRİŞ (M.Ö.565-538) 
- KANGİM KÜL BİLGE KAĞAN (M.Ö.536-525) 
- ÖKÜL TİGİN (M.Ö.524-514) 
- 2. KANGİM TÜRÜK BİLGE KAĞAN (M.Ö.512-494) 
- 2. EÇİM KAĞAN (M.Ö.488-?) 
ÜÇÜNC AT-OĞ (3. Hanedan) 
- 3. TENGRİTİĞ TENRİDE BOLMİŞTÜRÜK BİLGE KAĞAN (M.Ö.356-?) 
- BENGİGÜ KAĞAN 
TÖRTİNÇ AT-OĞ (4. Hanedan) 
- TENRİDE KUT BULMUŞ ALP BİLGETENRİ UYUĞUR KAĞAN (?-M.S.318) 
- 4. EÇİM KAĞAN 
- 4. KANİM KAĞAN 
BEŞİNÇ AT-OĞ (5. Hanedan) 
- 5. KANİM KAĞAN (?-M.S.536) 
- KÜL TİGİN (M.S.544-575) 
- NİNÇU APA OYURİĞİN TURGAN (M.S.576-?) 
NİNÇU APA OYİRİĞİN TURGANın KAĞAN olması ile Konfederasyon AT-OY BİL dönemindeki gücüne ulaştı. M.S. 641de HAZAR ve OK-UŞUY (İSKİT) TÜRKLERİnin birleşmesi ile OZUM ON-OK (Federe HAZAR) devleti kuruldu. Devletin başkenti İDİL idi. Bu devletin egemenlik alanı KAFKASLAR, KUZEY KARADENİZ, TURLA OGİZ (Dinyester) ile OZU ÖGÜZ (Dinyeper) arasından İTİL ırmağına, KİEVden MOSKOVAnın güneyine kadar idi. 
Bu devletin halkı 7. Asırdan itibaren MUSEVÎ oldu. 1016da devletin yıkılmasıyla bu TÜRK MUSEVİLERİ bütün AVRASYAya yayıldılar. KARAYİM ve KARAİT TÜRKLERİni oluşturdular. 
675 yılında VOLGA bölgesinde yaşıyan BUY-URUKLARın (Bulgar) bir kolu TUNAyı aşarak şimdiki BULGARİSTAN bölgesine yerleştiler. 
840 yılında ilk TÜRK-MÜSLÜMAN devlet olan KARAHANLILAR (İLEK HANLAR) devleti kuruldu. Çinliler bu boyun TUÇÜE AŞİNA dedikleri KARLUKLARdan geldiğini yazarlar. Devleti kuran BUĞRA KARA HAKAN ünvanlı BİLGE KÜL KADİR HAN idi. 
KARLUKLAR ise 744-840 arasında UYGUR federasyonuna girmişler ve TÜRKMEN adını almışlardı. UYGUR TÜRKLERİ liderliğindeki Federasyon zayıflayınca, KARLUK YAGBUSU kendini bozkırların hâkimi ilan etti. Ve Büyük Hakan anlamında KARA HAKAN ünvanını aldı. Hatırlatalım ki, KARA kelimesi siyah anlamında değildir, OK-ARAdan gelmektedir. Yani yaradılıştan beri varolan OK TÜRKLERİ ARASINDA demektir. Böylece KARLUK YAGBUSU, bütün TÜRKLERin Hakanı olduğunu ilân etmiş oluyordu!.. ALTAY TÖRESİne göre devlet ikiye ayrıldı. Doğu bölgesinin hâkimi ARSLAN KARA HAKAN diye anılıyordu. Başkenti KARAORDU idi. Batı bölgesinin hâkimi ise BUĞRA KARA HAN diye anılıyordu. İşte bu Batının ilk hakanı BİLGE KÜL KADİR HAN, ilk Müslüman TÜRK devletinin kurucusu oldu. 
879da NORMANLARdan RURİKin YANGA KALA (Ninji Novgorod) şehrinde bir prenslik kurması ile şimdiki Rusyanın temeli atılmış oldu... Bu devlet önce bölge TÜRKLERine, sonra da OSMANLI DEVLETİne rakip olarak büyüdü, gelişti. Aynı tarihlerde İSKANDİNAV asıllı ASKOLD da KİEVde bir prenslik kurmuştu. RUS-BEYAZ RUS ayırımı buradan gelir. 
RUSLARın hükümdarları için kullandıkları ÇAR kelimesi, aslında PROTO-TÜRKÇEde kral anlamına gelen ÇURdan gelir. Bu kelime İSKİTLER aracılığıyla (CAERE-ÇERE) İTALYAya gitmiş, ROMA İMPARATORLUĞUnda CEASAR (Sezar) olarak kullanılmış, ve RUSLAR tarafından TZAR kelimesine dönüştürülmüştür. 
900lerde ASYAdaki BOY-URUKLAR (Orak Bulgarları) Konfederasyon yönetimine hâkim oldular. 976 yılında UÇUŞ BAŞIda para bastırdılar. 
1236da OK-UŞUY ve ISUB-URA BİLden oluşan DEŞT-İ KIPÇAK devleti, CENGİZ HAN ordularına yenildi. 1237de ÖKÜGİMİN YIŞ (Oral Bulgarlarının devleti); yine 1237de ON-UYUĞUR YIŞ (Kazan Tatarlarının devleti) 1238de OĞUZLAR (KASİM ve OKA TATARLARI) yenildi. Aynı yıl ALTIN-UR (That ili, ALTINORDU diye bilinen devlet) ÖTÜGİN YIŞa (geçerli anayasa) göre kuruldu... Bu devlette TÜRK-MOĞOL soyundan 25 HAN hüküm sürdü. Rusların baskısı ile zayıfladı ve 1505de silindi gitti. 
1395de DEŞT-İ KIPÇAK (OK-UŞUY ve ISUB-URA BİL), yine bir TÜRK HAKANI olan TİMURa yenildi ve yıkıldı. 
1436da ALTIN-UR devletinin hakanı ULUĞ MUHAMMED HAN, mevcut anayasanın ( ÖTÜGİN YIŞ) yürümediğini görerek, BİR OY BİL Konfederasyonunu yeniden canlandırmak için KAZAN HANLIĞInı kurdu. HAN armasında binlerce yıl öncesine ait UŞ(HAN) tamgası vardı!.. 
Ne yazık ki, binlerce yıllık TÜRK TARİHİnin belgelerini muhafaza eden KAZAN KÜTÜPHANESİ, 1552 yılında RUS ÇARI KORKUNÇ İVAN tarafından yakıldı!.. 
YIŞ kelimesi anayasa demektir. UYUŞtan gelir ki, uyuşturan, birliği sağlayan kurallar anlamındadır... 
Bazı TÜRK devletlerinin adında kullanılmasının sebebi, TÜRK TÖRESİne göre kurulduğunu, ileri seviyede bir organizasyon olduğunu belirtmek içindir. 
YIŞ kelimesi ağaç olarak alınmış, ve ORHUN KİTABELERİ'ndeki ÖTÜGİN YIŞ ifadesi,  Ötügen Ormanları şeklinde tercüme edilmiştir ki, son derece yanlıştır. Bir milletin darda kalınca ormana kaçması düşünülebilir mi?.. Orada kastedilen "darda kalınca ANA DEVLET'e, TÜRK TÖRESİ'ne sığın" anlamındadır!. Kaldı ki, kitâbelerde sefer yapıldığında sık sık başka "yış"lara girilir. Bunların hepsinin orman olması mümkün değildir. Diğer TÜRK devletleri kastedilmektedir. 
1449da GİRAY HAN, KIRIM HANLIĞInı kurdu. KIRIM HANLIĞI bir süre sonra OSMANLI DEVLETİne bağlandı. 1800'lerde Ruslar'ın eline geçti. 
ASYAda kurulan diğer HANLIKLAR, 1800lerde RUS yayılmacılığı sonucu birer birer yıkıldı. 
URARTU-SUBAR-SABİR-SÜMER İLİŞKİSİ VE TATARLAR
BİR OY BİL KONFEDERASYONUnun bir UÇ DEVLETİ olan ISUB-URA BİLin başkenti KAFKASYAdaki ÇUR şehri idi. KAFKASLAR ve DOĞU ANADOLUda egemendi. MEZOPOTAMYAyı da kültürel etkisi altına almıştı. 
ISUB-URA yazıya geçmiş, kaydolmuş demektir. Bu devletin BİR OY BİL konfederasyonuna kayıtlı, vasal devletlerden biri olduğunu gösterir. 
Bu üç UÇ-DEVLETi yöneten kişinin ünvanı USUB URUŞ TURUK idi. Yani yazıya vurulmuş, kayıtlı, bağlı, BUĞa tâbi yönetici Bu kişinin URUA TURU yani askere alma yetkisi vardı. Bir devlet için çok önemli olan bu yetki, ASURLULAR tarafından URUATRİ olarak telâffuz edilmiş, bundan da URARTU kelimesi doğmuş, bir devlet adı olarak kabul edilmiştir. (M.Ö. 1000ler) 
Öte yandan ISUB-URA kelimesinin önce SUBAR sonra da SABİR şekline dönüştüğü sanılmaktadır. R. GHIRSHMAN, SÜMER öncesinde (M.Ö. 4000) MEZOPOTAMYAda SUBARLARın yaşadığını kaydediyor... SÜMERLERin şimdiki TÜRKLERin atası, akrabası olduğunu biliyoruz Ancak SÜMER yazısında 18 adet PROTO-TÜRKÇE tamğa bulunması, onların çok daha eski TÜRKLERden geldiğini göstermektedir.. 
Yukardaki resimde yer alan şekiller, dünyada bilinen ilk yazı sayılan SÜMER ÇİVİ YAZIsıdır, çok daha eski 18 PROTO-TÜRK TAMĞASI işte bu yazının harfleri içinde yer almaktadır. 
IDUK-AT (Orta Fırat) bölgesinde bulunan, M.Ö. 5500 yıllarına ait ve Tel Es Sawwan III seramikleri (Chefs doevr, Müsee Baghdat, Petit Palais, Paris, 1981) olarak bilinen arkeolojik eserler üzerindeki motifler OK, UÇ, ONÇ, ED, ÖK ,OĞ gibi PROTO-TÜRK TAMĞALARI taşır. (Andre Parrot, Sumer, Gallimaud, Paris, 1960) 
DİCLE Nehrinin ilk adı AŞ-URdur. TÜRKÇEde Aş vurulan yer, toprakları tarıma elverişli anlamına gelir. .. SÜMER şehirleri olan UR, URUK kent anlamına gelir. Bütün dillerde olduğu gibi (Hamburg, Sen Petersburg, Yenişehir, Eskişehir, Taşkent, Medine) kalabalık yerleşim merkezlerine KENT demelerinden daha tabii bir şey olamaz GİR-SU ise, YER-SU demektir. 
ASUR devletinde dahi (M.Ö.2000) SUBARCA konuşuluyordu. ASUR başkentinin adı PROTO-TÜRKÇEde ANT-UB UÇUĞdur, yani yüce antlaşma liderliği 
ISUB-URA halkı (SABİRLER) , kendileri gibi bir TÜRK boyu olan İSKİTLERe yenilince, KAFKASYAya çekilmişler; Daha sonra KARADENİZin kuzeyinde (UKRAYNA-KIRIM bölgesi) OK-UŞUY adıyla bir devlet kurmuş olan İSKİTLER ile birleşerek DEŞT-İ KIPÇAK konfederasyonunu oluşturmuşlardır. Arkadan CENGİZ HAN istilâsı gelmiş ve bölgede KIRIM HANLIĞI kurulmuş, bir süre sonra da OSMANLI DEVLETİne bağlanmıştır... Bölgedeki İSKİT-MOĞOL-TÜRK karışımı halka TATAR denmiştir. 
Yani UKRAYNA halkı çoğunlukla TÜRK kökenlidir!.. Zaten RUSu kazı, altından TATAR (TÜRK) çıkar atasözü bütün eski SOVYETLER için bu hakikate işaret eder. 
TATAR kelimesi sonradan Ruslar ve Batılılar tarafından bütün TÜRK boyları için ortak olarak kullanılmıştır. ANADOLUda sadece KIRIM ve KAZAN TATARLARI bilinir. Aslında halen TİPTER, BÖRÜ, KREŞİN, GEYNE, NUKRAT, KASİM, MİŞER, TOBUL, SAZ-YAK, TEVRİZ, TARA gibi gruplar vardır. 
Ancak kelime çok eskilere dayanır. PROTO-TÜRKÇEyi MOĞOLİSTANa, MANÇURYAya, ÇİNe ve KOREye taşıyanlar OK-ATA UR koludur. Bu kelimeler sonra kaynaşarak TATAR olmuştur. KOREde halen yaşamakta olan AYNU halkının atası da TATAR TÜRKLERİdir. 




ORHUN KİTABELERİNİN GERÇEK TARİHİ M.S. 575DİR!..
TÜRÜK BİL KONFEDERASYONUnun BEŞİNÇ AT-OĞ (hanedan) kağanlarından KÜL TİGİNin ölüm tarihi M.S. 575dir. Öyleyse ORHUN KİTABELERİnın tarihi de bu olması gerekir, söylendiği gibi M.S.732 değil!.. . Büyük araştırmacı KÂZIM MİRŞAN, TÜRK KÜLTÜRÜ Dergisinin 1983 yılı 241/242. sayılarındaki belgeleri inceliyerek bu sonuca varmıştır... Kendisinden naklediyoruz. 
KÂZIM MİRŞANa göre, URKUNdaki ( Orhun) KÜL TİGİN YAZITLARInın taşa vurulması 732de olamaz!.. Çünkü İSLÂMİYETin ORTA ASYAya yayılması 708 yılında başlamıştır. 750deki TALAS savaşından sonra İSLÂMİYET tümüyle bölgeye hâkim olur. ARAP ALFABESİ 708den sonra bölgede kullanılmaya başlamıştır. Arapların etkisinin arttığı bu dönemde bir KAĞANın kendi başarılarından söz etmesi, ORHUN ALFABESİ kullanması pek mantıklı görünmemektedir. 
Öte yandan M.S. 6. Yüzyılda yaşamış olan ÇİNLİ tarihçi LİU MAU-TSAİnin 552, 554, 556 tarihlerini taşıyan makaleleri, KÜL TİGİNe aittir!.. 500lü yıllarda yaşamış olan, hakkında makaleler yazılmış olan KÜL TİGİN, nasıl olur da 200 yıl sonra TAŞ diktirebilir??? 
BAYSUN DAĞINDAKİ TEŞİK TAŞ MAĞARASI
SEMERKANTın güneyindeki BAYSUN DAĞInda bulunan TEŞİK TAŞ MAĞARASInda 9 yaşında olduğu tahmin edilen bir çocuk mezarına rastlanmıştır. A.D. ODLADNİKOV mezarın 30-40.000 yıllı4k olduğunu tesbit etmiştir. Yani bundan daha yeni değildir. 
Enteresan olan olay, mağaranın ağzının taşla örülü olmasıdır... AMERİKALI araştırmacı HRDLICA, bu iki hususu birleştirerek su sonuçları çıkartır: 
- Çocuk cesedini gömmek için mezar yapılması, o bölgede yaşıyan ORTA ASYA İNSANInın ÜSTÜN BİR KUDRETi tasavvur etmiş olduğunu gösterir. 
- Mağara ağzının taşla örülü olması ise, taşı yapı malzemesi olarak kullandığını, yani çağına göre üstün bir medeniyete ulaşmış olduğunu gösterir. 
- ORTA ASYA İNSANI, ruh ve kafa gücüne sahiptir. Aklıyla gözle görülmeyeni tasavvur edebilecek, aynı zamanda taş örgü ile sistemli bir yapı kurabilecek seviyededir. ÜSTÜN KUDRET kavramından TEK TANRI inancının çıkması için M.Ö.15.000li yılları beklemek gerekecektir, ama daha önce TÜRKLERİN ATASI olan bu ORTA ASYA İNSANI, his, düşünce ve gözlemlerini mağara duvarlarına, kayalara RESİMLER olarak işlemiştir. M.Ö. 15.000den sonra bu RESİMLER, TAMĞALI olmuş, bilim dilinde PETROGLİF denilen SEMBOL-ŞEKİLLERe dönüşmüştür. 
HİS ve HÜŞÜNCEnin resmini yapmak, SOYUTLAMA yeteneğini gösterir. ORTA ASYA İNSANI bu yeteneği ile aynı bin yıllarda dünyanın başka yerlerinde duvarlara, kayalara resim yapan diğer insanlardan tamamen ayrılmaktadır... İşte bu farklılıktır ki, bize TÜRKLERİN ORTA ASYADAN GÖÇ YOLLARInı tesbitte yardımcı olmaktadır. 
Resimlerdeki bu farklılık, bu SOYUTLAMA yeteneği nasıl ortaya çıkmaktadır?.. ORTA ASYA İNSANI gördüğünü, NATURİST bir anlayışla olduğu gibi değil; Düşündüğü, hayal ettiği, ve ona verdiği mânâ ile, soyutlaştırarak; lekeler, noktalar, yalın çizgiler kullanarak, yani ŞEMATİZE ederek çizmiştir... Bu özellik diğer bölge insanlarında görülmemektedir. 
KAYA RESİMLERİ, ya da bilimsel adıyla PİKTOGRAMLAR, M.Ö. 30.000-15.000 arasındadır. ORTA ASYA İNSANI, o tarihten sonra, belki de taşa her şeyi olduğu gibi kazımak zor olduğu için, SOYUTLAMA-ŞEMATİZE ETME yolunu bulmuş, tekrarlanan şekilleri SEMBOLLER ile resmetmiştir. 
SEMBOL, bir şeklin göründüğünden farklı anlam taşıması demektir. Bir kavramı çağrıştırır. Bu yüzden SEMBOLLER, çeşitli KAVRAMLARı çağrıştırdıkları için, özel bir DİL oluştururlar. Bu özel dilin, o dönemde ORTA ASYAda konuşulan dil ile bağlantısı olması gerekir. Resim yapan, semboller çizen insan, ancak kendi dilini yansıtır. 
UV, OĞ, UB, BU gibi heceleri (ve bu hecelerin ifade ettiği kelimeleri, dolayısiyle o kelimelerin işaret ettiği varlıkları) oluşturan bu SEMBOL ŞEKİLLER, gerçek anlamlarını, dalları bugünkü TÜRK LEHÇELERİne kadar uzanan, PROTO-TÜRKÇE köküne dayanmaktadır. TÜRKLER, bu sembol-şekillere TAMĞA adını verirler ki, bugün bile DAMGA belirli sembolik bir şekil anlamına gelir. 
En az iki TAMĞAnın yanyana gelmesiyle yazı doğmuş, diziler halinde TAMĞALAR ile de YAZITLAR-KİTÂBELER oluşmuştur. Birden fazla TAMĞAnın cümle teşkil etmesi, M.Ö.8000 yıllarındadır. KİTÂBELERin doğuşu ise M.Ö.7000dedir. Ve bu şeref PROTO-TÜRKLERe aittir!.. Bu şekilde gelişen PROTO-TÜRK YAZISI, daha sonra batıya taşınmış, SÜMER, MISIR, FİNİKE, GREK, İSKİT, LATİN alfabelerini etkilemiştir. 
ÜSTÜN KUDRET kavramının M.Ö.15.000lerde geliştiğini SEMBOLİK KAYA RESİMLERİ ve SİN-TAŞLAR (heykeller) üzerindeki yazı elemanlarından anlıyoruz... O yıllara tarihlenen PETROGLİFLERde ES (ruh), ED (yaratma), İK dualite, ikilik, yani ruh ve beden, madde ile mânâ) ve OS (TANRI Beldesi, Kozmoz, Manevî Âlem) tamğaları açık bir şekilde görülmektedir. 
Daha sonraları ED (yaratma) tamğasından EDİN, ER, DENİR, TENİR, TENRİ, TANRI (yaratan) KELİME ve KAVRAMLARı doğmuştur. 
İşte bütün bunların başlangıcı TEŞİK TAŞ MAĞARASIndaki ÇOCUK MEZARIdır! 
TANRI BELDESİ VEYA KOZMOS
Eski insanların çoğu KÂİNATta cereyan eden olayları sihirle, büyüyle, TANRIyı da insan şeklindeki ilahlar ile açıklamaya çalışmıştır. 
GREK MİTOLOJİSİndeki ilahlar yerler, içerler, evlenirler, kavga ederler, hatta insanlardan çocukları olur. Ki, bu sonuncu anlayış, bugünkü HIRİSTİYANLIKta bile varlığını sürdürmektedir. 
ORTA ASYA İNSANI farklıdır... KÂİNATı ve YARADILIŞı, TEK TANRI kavramı ile birleştirir ve hepsini GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜ, ATEŞ KÜLTÜ, sonradan bu ikisinden doğan BOĞA-YILAN KÜLTÜ ile açıklamaya çalışır. Ki, bu da biz TÜRKLERin ve TÜRKLER ile akraba milletlerin (JAPON, eski AZTEK, MAYA) inançlarında yaşar. 
Bu kültlerde TANRIDAN OLMA, TANRIDAN GELME ve sonunda TANRIYA VARMA safhalarını ihtiva eden "MÂREN" yaşanır... Bu açıdan İSLAMİYETteki TANRI, ÂDEMe Kendi Ruhundan üfledi ve Ondan geldiniz, Ona döneceksiniz anlayışına uygun düşer. 
Her bakımdan TÜRKÇE olan ve hâlâ kullandığımız TANRI kelimesi YARATAN demektir... ED=Yaratma kavramından doğmuştur... Bir GİZLİ HAZİNE idim, BİLİNMEK, SEVİLMEK istedim, KÂİNATı o yüzden yarattım kudsî hadisi, bu YARATAN, YARATMA ve YARATILAN ilişkisini dile getirir. gerçek te budur. EDİN-ER, EDİN-İR, DİNGİR, TENGİR, TENGRİ, TENRİ ve TANRI değişiminden geçmiştir... EDİN-ER, SÜMERCEde TANRI demekti. Sonraki bin yıllarda DİNGİR de aynı anlamda kullanılmıştır. 
Varolma, TANRI BELDESİnde başlar. Bu, MANEVÎ ÂLEM olarak ta, KOZMOZ olarak ta alınabilir. ON-OĞdur bu yaratılan İster meleklerin secde ettiği ÂDEM olsun, isterse Kâzım Mirşan'ın tabiri ile KOZMOS KİŞİSİ!.. 
ON-OĞ, TANRI BELDESİnde UYU-USUK haldedir. Buna yüce uyku hali veya uyuyan ruh denilebilir. UYU-USUK kelimesi bugünkü dilimizde UYUŞUK haliyle varlığını sürdürmektedir. 
Bu varlık, YU-USUK halinde ŞEKİLSİZ, MADDESİZ ve HAREKETSİZdir. Sonra TANRInın KENDİ'ne duyduğu AŞK ile tutuşup, OZlaşıp, yani maddeye bürünüp OT (od-ateş) ile, ALEV olarak, IŞIK olarak, NUR olarak DÖNE DÖNE yeryüzüne iner!.. Orada yine OZlaşıp, yani şekil değiştirerek CAN sahibi olur. Bedenlenir. OK adını alır. Artık YERYÜZÜ KİŞİSİdir. 
Süresini tamamlayınca, OK insanı yine ATEŞe vurulur,imtihanlardan geçer... Yine OZlaşarak, değişerek, alev haline gelerek, duman gibi döne döne uçar ve TANRI BELDESİne ulaşır... Yine ON-OĞ olur, TANRIya kavuşur... Bu da KUR'AN'da "Biz insanı yarattık, sonra onu Esfel-i Safilin'e (aşağıların en aşağısı) indirdik... Dönüşü gene Bizedir," mealindeki ayetlerde anlatılan gerçeğe işarettir. 
PROTO-TÜRKLER, kendilerini OT ile OZ olduklarından, yani ilâhî ateşin, sevginin, enerjinin etkisi ile şekle büründüklerinden, kendilerine OT-OZ derler. 
ENERJİ, TANRI KUDRETİnin KAİNATa, bizim ölçeğimizde DÜNYAya yansımasıdır ki, ATEŞ KÜLTÜ ile GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜ doğmasına sebep olmuştur. Aralarındaki ilişki de yine ENERJİdir. 
KÂİNATı yaratan TANRI, TEKtir! Ancak KUDRETinin KÂİNATa yansıması (ZUHUR, bilinir hale gelmesi) İKİLİ olur. HAYAT ve ÖLÜM, KITLIK ve BEREKET, İYİ ve KÖTÜ, GÜZEL ve ÇİRKİN gibi İşte bu KUDRET YANSIMASInın (TECELLİ) sembolü, GÜNEŞtir GÜNDÜZ ortalık yerde GÜNEŞ vardır, GECE ise AY çıkar YÜCE ALLAHın CELÂL (KUDRET, BİLGİ, ENERJİ) ve CEMÂL (YÜZ, GÜZELLİK, SEVGİ) özellikleri ENERJİ KAYNAĞI GÜNEŞ, ve ve onun ışığını yumuşakça yansıtan AYda kendini gösterir... Buna bir de CER (yer, YERYÜZÜ) eklenince ÜÇLÜ BİRLİK ortaya çıkar ÜÇ sayısı zamanla kutsallaşır. Hatta Hıristiyanlıkta TANRInın BABA-OĞUL-KUTSAL RUH olarak kabul edilmesine yol açar... ALEVİLER'de PROTO-TÜRK inancı, ALLAH-MUHAMMED-ALİ şeklinde varlığını sürdürür. 
AY, GÜNEŞin EKİdir (eşi, şerefi, ikincisi). GÜNEŞ hem HAYAT verir, hem YAKAR, kavurur. YERYÜZÜnde hem BEREKET ve BOLLUK vardır, hem de KITLIK ve ÖLÜM! 
İşte İNEK bu BOLLUK ve BEREKETin semboludür. Hem ET verir, hem SÜT!.. İneğin iki boynuzu bunu simgeler BOĞA da ineklerin varolmasını sağladığı için aynı şekilde BEREKET ve BOLLUK sembolüdür. Onun da 2 boynuzu vardır. Göklere uzanır. 
Öyleyse İKİ BOYNUZLU BOĞA (ve İNEK) figürleri YERYÜZÜndeki iyiliği göklerdeki TANRIya ulaştırmakta, bu şekilde bir nevi şükretmektedir Bu anlayış MISIRLILARda da vardı. Ancak HİNDİSTANda doruğa ulaşır. HİNTLİLERin KUTSAL İNEK inanışı hâlâ sürmektedir. 
TANRI da kendindeki iyiliği döne döne, YILAN gibi YERe indirir, YERYÜZÜ bu şekilde varlığını sürdürür. 
Bu İYİLİK ve BOLLUK kavramı TÜRKLERin DEVLET anlayışına da yansımıştır. Şöyle ki: 
YERYÜZÜnde insanların İYİLİK ve BOLLUK içinde yaşamaları için TANRInın YERYÜZÜne İYİLİK indirmesi, YERYÜZÜnün de ŞÜKÜR etmesi yetmez!.. BUĞ (BEY) ve BUVUN (BUDUN-MİLLET) İYİLİK içinde olmalı, ve onların İYİLİKLERi TANRIdaki KÜNe ulaşmalıdır! 
Bunun için de BUĞun tıpkı GÜNEŞ gibi bir eşi olmalıdır. (HANın yanında HATUN) ... İkincisi, BUĞ, BUVUN hayrı için KUL-KÖLE gibi çalışmalıdır!.. Ancak böyle davranan BUĞ (BEY-HAN) makbul addedilir, öldükten sonra ateşe vurulur, ışık, enerji olarak uçup ÖZ-İÇİŞe (CENNET) girer, TANRIya ulaşma imtiyazını elde eder. 
Böyle bir DİĞERKÂM, yani "başkalarını düşünen, başkaları için çalışan" İNSAN anlayışı en başta TÜRKLER aolmak üzere, DOĞU toplumlarında vardır!.. BATI toplumları bütün inanç ve felselefelerini ferdiyetçilik ve nefsaniyet (bencillik) üzerine kurmuşlardır. Halbuki KÂİNAT NİZAMI, HODKÂM (kendini düşünen, egoist) değil, DİĞERKÂM olma prensibi üzerinde döner. Şartlar varlıkları bencil davranmaya iter, ama VARLIKLAR, ancak başkaları için fedakârca gayret sarfettiklerinde yükselebilirler!.. 
ÖZün (kişinin manevi varlığının) İÇİŞi, TANRIdan gelen ÖZün dünyaya, aşağılara inerken bulaştığı bencil duyguların (NEFS-İ EMMÂRE) ateşte yok olarak, saflayarak tekrar TANRIya varmasıdır!.. Binlerce yıl sonra bu anlayış AŞKIN İLE YANAYIM / VARLIĞINDA YOK OLAYIM tarzındaki tasavvufî şiirler olarak karşımıza çıkar. 
GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜ
ÖGÜL-UKUS insanı, TEK ve YARATICI KUDRETi ifade için GÜNEŞ resmi çizmiştir. Bu hiç bir zaman onun GÜNEŞe taptığı anlamına gelmez!.. Gökte ve yerde gördüğü en kudretli cismi, ve de tek olan bu cismi, YARADANın sembolü olarak kullanmıştır. Çünkü GÜNEŞ hayat verir, toprağı canlandırır, bitkileri yeşertir. İnsanları ısıtır. Bazen de kurutur, öldürür. Sonsuz bir enerji kaynağıdır. 
Günümüz UYGURLARı, dualarında "Ey GÜNEŞi ısıtan TANRI!" derler Yani "GÜNEŞ bizi ısıtıyor, ama biliyoruz ki, onu da bir ISITAN var. " Bu anlayış GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜnün günümüze yansımasıdır. 
PROTO-TÜRKLERde GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜ ile ilgili en eski belge yukarda gördüğünüz, TAMGALI SAYda bulunan KAYA RESMİdir. TAMGALI SAY, KAZAKİSTANda, ALMAATAnın ( Almati) 160 km. kuzeybatısında BALKAŞ GÖLÜnün güneybatısında, AYIRIS (bugünkü ÇU) nehrine açılan vadilerden biridir. 
Resmin tarihi, Sovyet Bilim Akademisi araştırmacıları tarafından M.Ö. 8000 olarak tesbit edilmiştir. (KAZAK Epigrafikası, G. MUSABAY, A. MAXMATOV, G. HAYDAROV, Almati, 1971) 
KAYA RESMİnin anlatmak istediği şudur: 
KÜN(güneş) ve EKİ(EYKİ-ay, tamamlayıcısı) gökten yere, BUĞu takdis için inmişlerdir. Resmin sağ alt tarafında (saçlı iki insan figürü halinde) bulunmaktadırlar. BUĞa (bey) BUluk (han) ünvanı vereceklerdir. Böyle bir ünvana sahip olan kişi, halkına bir kul gibi hizmet etmek zorundadır. 
Bu zorunluluk, 1) bir GÖREV, ve 2) bir YETKİdir, aynı zamanda 3) KUTSALdır! Bu yüzden ünvan, ancak TAKDİS-KUTSAMA töreni ile verilir. 
Dikkat edilirse, iki tane GÜNEŞ ve AY var. Bir çifti yukarda, GÖKte, diğer çift YERe inmiş, insanların arasında ve baş tarafta KUR'AN'da "İKİ doğunun, İKİ batının ALLAH'ı" şeklinde bir ifade geçer ki, buradaki hem GÖK'te, hem YER'de GÜN-AY olmasını hatırlatır. 
BUĞa YETKİ verilmesi KÜNdeki ÜÇ HASSA ile mümkün. Bu da GÖKteki KÜNün başındaki BENEKLİ ÜÇ HALKA ile gösterilmiş. Ayrıca ÜÇ HAYVANla bağlantı kuruyor Bunu da İKİ KOL, BİR BACAK ile yapıyor gene ÜÇ! ÜÇ kelimesi en yüksek yeri gösterdiği gibi, aynı zamanda 3 sayısını da belirtir. 
GÖKteki KÜNün (GÜNEŞ) yanındaki AYTEN-TENRİSİ (AY) ise EKİ (iki) niteliği taşımaktadır. Bunu başının etrafındaki ÇİZGİLİ HALKA ve BENEKLİ HALKA ile görüyoruz. Ayrıca İKİ HAYVAN, her birinde BİR KOL, BİR AYAK, toplam İKİ KOL, İKİ AYAK var. 
Bir durup düşünürseniz, KAYA RESMİnin ÜST KISMIndaki İKİ FİGÜRden (dualite) birinde hep ÜÇ, diğerinde de hep İKİ olmasını TESADÜFle izah etmek, mümkün değildir. Zamanımızdan 10.000 yıl önce bu KAYA RESMİni çizen ORTA ASYA İNSANI, bir şeyleri SEMBOLİK halde dile getirmiş, anlatmıştır. 
Devam ediyoruz AYın SOL elinde İKİ PARMAK, SAĞ elinde BİR PARMAK, ki, BUya (HAN-HÜKÜM SAHİBİ, ve TEK, BİR) işarettir. Toplam gene ÜÇ eder. KEÇİ( Dağ Keçisi) ve İT ona ait hayvanlardır. DAĞ KEÇİSİ, yükseklere tırmanır, TANRIYA HABER götürür. İT ise MUHAFIZdır. 
KÜN TANRISInın hayvanları ise İNEK ve YOLBARStır (KAPLAN). Yaratıcılığının sembolü doğum vaziyetindeki ile keçidir, keçinin arkasındaki DÖRT ÇİZGİ bunu gösterir. Bu sayı TOĞ-UR, TÖR-ET, TÖRT aşamalarından geçerek bugünkü haline ulaşmıştır. TOĞ-UR(AN) KADIN, TÖR-ET(ER), yani TÖR denilen, evin en mutena köşesine oturur. 
Burada KÜN TANRISI, AY TANRISI denince sanki TEK TANRI kavramından ayrıldığımız düşünülebilir. Ancak meseleye ALLAHın CELÂL ve CEMÂL sıfatları gibi bakmak gerekir. Yani ortada ikinci bir tanrı yoktur, tanrı denilse bile!.. tek TANRInın yansımasıdır. Zaten AY da GÜNEŞten aldığı ışığı yansıtır, GÜNEŞin yüzünü (CEMÂL) gösteren aynasıdır. 
Uygulanan EZ ED A EM, yani TAKDİS MERASİMİdir. EZ-takdis, ED-etme, yaratma, EM-duruş demektir. Hepsini birleştirince TAKDİS ETME MERASİMİ tamlaması elde edilir. Bunu ayrıca sağ alttaki KÜN ve AY figürlerinin YEDİ YALKINdan oluşan saçlarından, ELİ BELİNDE duruştan anlıyoruz Bu EM pozisyonudur. Dünyada HAYATın mümkün olduğunu, ve bunun GÖKle ilişkisini gösterir. 
PROTO-TÜRKÇEde ALT kelimesi temsilci demektir. 6 çizgi veya 6 noktayla ifade edilir. EKİ (AY) bu töreni TANRI adına yönettiğinden, TEMSİLCİ durumundadır. 
Dikkat edilirse, AYın başında 6 YALKIN bulunduğu, KÜNün başındaki 7 YALKINdan birinin AYın başına uzanarak 7.yi tamamladığı görülür. Bunun çok derin mânâları vardır. 
Diğer ÜÇ figürün tek kollarını havaya kaldırmış olması, GÖKü işaret ettiklerini, KUDRETi GÖKten aldıklarını, belki de ŞÜKÜR ettiklerini gösterir. 
Bu merasimin gerçekleşmesi için BUĞun eşinin de merasimde bulunması gerekir. Yani eşli olmayan, evli olmayan olgunluğa ulaşmış sayılmaz. HATUNsuz BUĞ (BEY) HAN olamaz!.. Bu da PROTO-TÜRKLERde kadına verilen önemi gösterir. 
GÖKten yere inmiş olan KÜN ve eşi AY, BUĞu YILAN ile takdis ederler. Çünkü YILAN, BU-OĞ-A (BOĞA) sıfatını taşımaktadır. BU (BUĞ- han, kral, yüce kişi) , OĞ (güneş, kutsal, şeref) A (artikel) hepsini birlikte tercüme edersek YÜCE GÜNEŞ olur ki, YÜCE TANRI demektir. TANRInın kudreti GÖKten YERe döne döne iner, bu da kıvrılan YILAN kavramı ile verilmiştir. . Resimde HALAY çeker gibi elele tutuşmuş YEDİ KİŞİ hareketleri ile YILANı sembolize ederler. YILANın kuyruğu ile BUĞa değiyor olması da ayrı bir mânâ taşır. 
SİBİRYA etimolojisini inceliyen bir heyet , orada duydukları BOĞA kelimesini BOA sandıklarından , bu tropikal yılanın SİBİRYAya olmıyacağını, bu kelimenin HİNDİSTANdan ve SANSKRİTÇEden geldiğini düşünmüşlerdir. Heyet GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜ ve TÜRKLERdeki YILAN-BOĞA ilişkisini bilmediklerinden bu sonuca varmışlardır. (Le Chamanisme, Payot, Paris, 1961) 
Demek ki TÜRKLERin BEYi, bu TEKDİS MERASİMİ ile YÜCE HAN olmuştur. HAN sembolü 1dir. EZ EDİ (takdis edilmiş) olmanın sembolü 7dir. BU EZ EDİ (YÜCE HAN) tahtına, veya postuna BU EKİ A (eşi HATUN) ile oturacak ve halkına hizmet edecektir. 
Bir KAYA RESMİnde yer alan 10.000 yıllık törenden bugüne yansıyan o kadar çok şey vardır ki!.. Ama biz HALI ve KİLİMLERde hergün karşımıza çıkan ELİ BELİNDE figürünü, ve döne döne HALAY çekilen MİLLİ OYUNLARımızı hatırlatmakla yetinelim. EM (ELİ BELİNDE) bugün dahi motif olarak İM diye anılır. 
Ama KAYA RESMİnin anlattıkları bitmedi KÜNün başında 3 DAİRE  En dışardaki halkada 19 BENEK var!.. US-yüce kat, 3 DAİRE-yüce kat tarafından (görev, yetki, ve kutsallık) dalga dalga yayılıyor. 
ONDOKUZ kelimesi OT OĞ EZ ON kelimelerinin sıkışmasından oluşmuştur. OT-OĞUZ-ON, TOĞUZ ON, ON TOĞUZ, ONDOKUZ... ON(halkının) OT-OĞ-EZ (kutsal GÜNEŞ TANRISI) 
İşte TANRIyı sembolize eden GÜNEŞin etrafındaki KUTSAL halkalara konulan bu 19 BENEK bu figürü diğerlerinden kesin olarak ayırıyor. 
İşin enteresan yanı, 10.000 yıl öncesine ait bu 19 SAYISI, M.S. 600lerde karşımıza KURAN-I KERİM içinde 19 MUCİZESİ olarak çıkıyor!.. 
İkinci halkada 17 BENEK var EZ ED A ON kelimeleri birbirine kaynaşarak EZ-EDA-ON, CEDİ ON , ON CEDİ (şimdiki KAZAK-KIRGIZ telâffuzu), ve ONYEDİ Yani EZ EDİ (takdis edilmiş, kutsal) ON(halkı için)  
En iç halkada 11 BENEK var BU ER ON kelimeleri sıkışarak BİR ON, sonra da ONBİR olmuştur. BİR (HANın özelliği, tek) ON (halkına), yani ON halkına HAN (olmak üzere) 
İki ucu bitişmiş çizgi halindeki kafa dairesi EMdir. UÇ-EM (takdis eden, takdis olunan) 
Biz buradan iki mânâ çıkartıyoruz. Birincisi TAKDİS EDEN TANRI açısından. İkincisi ise TAKDİS OLUNAN BEY açısından 
Bu sembol bütün insanların yaratıcı TANRI açısından bakınca, BEN, YÜCE GÜNEŞ TANRISI, KUTSIYARAK YARATTIĞIM ON HAKININ BEYİNİ TAKDİS EDERİM, ONU SİZE HİZMETLE GÖREVLENDİRİR, ÜSTÜN YETKİLER VERİRİM anlamına gelir. TEK ve YÜCE TANRInın sembolü olan GÜNEŞ, insanların üzerinde ve onlara hâkimdir. 
TANRI tarafından kutsanan BEY açısından ele alırsak, BEY ve HATUNu halkın üzerindedir ve bu sembol BEN YÜCE GÜNEŞ TANRISI TARAFINDAN KUTSANMIŞ ON HALKININ TAKDİS EDİLMİŞ, GÖREVLENDİRİLMİŞ BEYİYİM, anlamına gelir. 
AY TANRISI figürüne gelince, onun başında ÇİZGİLİ İKİ DAİRE, ve dışta 17 BENEK vardır. Tümünü ele alırsak, US (GÜNEŞ TANRISI), EZ ED A ON (17 benek), EK A (iki daire), EZ AD A ON ( çizgilerle ayrılmış 17 halka boşluğu), EK A (2., 2 parka, 2 hayvan) kelime ve sembollerini görürüz. 
Bunu da gene iki ayrı şekilde açıklamak mümkündür. Birincisi, BEN YÜCE TANRININ ON HALKINI TAKDİS EDEN HAYIR SAHİBİYİM, yani TANRInın RAHMAN (veya RAHİM) vasfıyım anlamına gelir. 
İkincisi, HATUN açısındandır. BEN YUCE KATIN KUTSADIĞI ON HALKININ BEY EŞİYİM, BEYİN KUDRETİ YANISIRA HAYIR SAHİBİ, MERHAMET SAHİBİYİM anlamına gelir. 
Sonuç olarak, KAYA RESMİnde KÜN-EKİnin (GÜNEŞ ve AY) YÜCE TANRI adına ON HALKInın BEYini takdis ettiğini görüyoruz. Ancak TEK ve YÜCE TANRInın resmi yoktur bu konfigurasyonda. Onun KUDRETinin, YARATICI vasfının, ve RAHMETinin, yani CELÂL ve CEMÂL sıfatının sembolize edilmiş haliyle karşı karşıyayız. 
PROTO-TÜRKLER Yüce YARADAN için bir yer tayin etmemişlerdir. Ona TANRI, demiş, YARADAN sıfatı dışındaki özelliklerini ESİS kelimesi ile ifade etmiştir. YER TANRI, GÖK TANRI, AY TENRİSİ, KÜN TENRİSİ gibi ifadeler hep bu TEK TANRInın belirli özelliklerini ifade için kullanılmıştır... Bunu, binlerce tanrısı olan HİNDUİZM ve BUDİZMde de görüyoruz. 
HANın yanında HATUNu ifade eden BU EKİ A kelimeleri zamanla BEGİK, BİKE şekline dönüşmüş, KRALİÇE anlamına kullanılmış, SANSKRİTÇEye , oradan URDUCA ve başka dillere BEGÜM olarak geçmiştir. 
Son olarak belirtelim, PROTO-TÜRKLERin bir TANRI adı olarak kullandığı ESİS kelimesi, OT-OĞda (MISIRda) karşımıza İSİS olarak çıkar! 
SAYILARIN PROTO-TÜRKÇE KÖKENLERİ
PROTO-TÜRKLERde SAYI diye bir soyutlama başlangıçta yoktur. Daha sonraları sayı haline gelmiş cümleler vardır. 
BU-ER kelimeleri sonradan bitişmiş ve BİR olmuştur... BU-ER ifadesi, BUya ERmiş, erişmiş, HAN, HÜKÜMDAR olmuş demektir... Bu yüzden TANRIyı işaret eder. 
EYKİ (eşi, yansıması, benzeri, ikincisi) kelimesi de kısalarak İKİ sayısını meydana getirmiştir. 
UÇ (en yüksek yer) kelimesi ÜÇ sayısını oluşturmuştur. 
DÖRT sayısı TOĞ-UR, TÖR-ET, TÖRT aşamalarından geçerek bugünkü haline ulaşmıştır. TOĞ-UR(AN) KADIN, TÖR-ET(ER), yani TÖR denilen, evin en mutena köşesine oturur. Anlamı zamanla kaybolmuştur. 
EZ ED A EMin TAKDİS MERASİMİ olduğunu görmüştük. Yukarıda resmi görülen TAKDİS MERASİMİ'nin YEDİ YALKINla ifade edildiğini anlatmıştık... KÜN ve AY, BEYi YILAN vasıtasıyla takdis ediyorlardı. Bu her ikisinin başındaki YEDİ YALKIN ile Belirtildiği gibi, HALAY çeker gibi elele tutuşmuş YEDİ KİŞİyle gösterilmişti. 
EZ ED A EM kelimeleri sıkışarak EZ EDİ, ZEDİ, sonra da YAKUTLARda SETİ; KAZAK ve KIRGIZLARda CETİ; ÖZBEK, TÜRKMEN, AZERİ ve bizde YEDİ olmuştur. 
PROTO-TÜRKÇEdeki SETİ kelimesi BATI dillerine SETTE, SEPTE, SEPTEM, SEVEN SIEBEN şekillerinde girmiştir. O dillerde bu kelimenin hiç bir anlamı yoktur. Ama PROTO-TÜRKÇE kökenine inince karşımıza EZ ED A EM (GÖKLERden YERe YILAN gibi DÖNE DÖNE inen TANRI KUDRETİ ile güçlenme töreni, TAKDİS MERASİMİ) anlamı çıkar. YEDİ sayısının kutsallaşmış anlamı (ÜÇLER, BEŞLER, YEDİLER, KIRKLAR gibi) buradan gelir. 
GÜN TANRISInın bu özelliğini yansıtan YEDİ YALKIN, GREK mitolojisine YILAN SAÇLI MEDUSA olarak girmiştir. 
ONBİR sayısı da GÜNEŞi, dolayısiyle TANRIyı temsil eder. Şöyle ki, GÜNEŞ tektir. GÜÇ-ENERJİ sahibidir. Sistemimizin hükümdarıdır. BU-ER (BİR) o anlama gelir. BU-ER ON ifadesi ise ON halkının hükümdarı demektir. Yani PROTO-TÜRKLERin (ve dolayısiyle bütün insanların hâkimi, ALLAH) BU-ER ON önce BİR ON olmuş, sonra da ONBİRe dönüşmüştür. 
EZ ED A ON kelimeleri birbirine kaynaşarak EZ-EDA-ON, CEDİ ON , ON CEDİ (şimdiki KAZAK-KIRGIZ telâffuzu), ve ONYEDİ Yani EZ EDİ (takdis edilmiş, kutsal) ON(halkı için)  
ONDOKUZ kelimesi OT OĞ EZ ON kelimelerinin sıkışmasından oluşmuştur. OT-OĞUZ-ON, TOĞUZ ON, ON TOĞUZ, ONDOKUZ... ON(halkının) OT-OĞ-EZ (kutsal GÜNEŞ TANRISI) anlamına gelirdi. 
İşin enteresan yanı, 10.000 yıl öncesine ait bu 19 SAYISI, M.S. 600lerde karşımıza KURAN-I KERİM içinde 19 MUCİZESİ olarak çıkıyor!.. Aynı şekilde 1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 11 sayıları da kutsal anlamlarını koruyor. 
UÇU-EKİ VEYA MÜHR-Ü SÜLEYMAN
Her bakımdan TÜRKÇE olan ve hâlâ kullandığımız TANRI kelimesi YARATAN demektir. ED=Yaratma kavramından doğmuştur. EDİN-ER, EDİN-İR, DİNGİR, TENGİR, TENGRİ, TENRİ ve TANRI değişiminden geçmiştir. EDİN-ER, SÜMERCEde TANRI demekti. Sonraki bin yıllarda DİNGİR de aynı anlamda kullanılmıştır. 
EDİS kelimesi, M.Ö.3000lerde EGE bölgemize ve YUNANİSTANda varlık gösteren PELASGLARda TANRI anlamına gelirdi. I O = ED IS ONG = YARATMA BAŞARISI = YARATAN demekti. 
KÜN-EKİ (GÜN-AY, GÜNEŞ VE AY) sembolü İÇİÇE, TERSYÜZ İKİ ÜÇGENdir. ALTI KÖŞELİ YILDIZ diye de bilinir. Bu şekli İDİL-URAL bölgesinde, ALPLERde KAMUNLAR yöresinde görüyoruz. PROTO-TÜRKÇEdeki adı UÇU-EKİdir, GÖK İKİLİSİ anlamına gelir. M.Ö.3000 yıllarında ORTADOĞUya indiği sanılmaktadır. İSLAMİYETte MÜHR-Ü SÜLEYMAN diye YAHUDİLİK ve HIRİSTİYANLIKta DAVUDUN YILDIZI diye bilinir. SELÇUK ve OSMANLI sanatında, çiniler, tabaklar, sahan ve siniler üzerinde, tahta ve tavan süsleri arasında çok sık kullanılmıştır. En tipik örneklerinden biri HACIBEKTAŞ kazasında türbenin içindeki ASLANLI ÇEŞMEdekidir. 
MÜHR-Ü SÜLEYMAN, Yüce ALLAHın CELÂL ve CEMÂL sıfatlarını sembolize eder. Bu yüzden GÖK İKİLİSİ, yani İKİ İLÂHİ VASIF açıklaması son derece yerindedir. KURANda anlatıldığına göre, HZ. SÜLEYMAN bu MÜHÜRü yüzüğünde taşırmış. O yüzüğe sahip olduğu sürece de kuşların, Karıncaların dilini anlar, cinlere hükmedermiş. Bir gün cinlerden biri bu yüzüğü çalmış, SÜLEYMAN da bu KUDRETini kaybetmiş. 
Hemen ekliyelim ki, KURANdaki kıssalar da KAYA RESİMLERİ gibidir. ZAHİRdeki KELİMELERin arkasında DERİN MÂNÂLAR vardır. 

Bugün dünyada "İSRAİL bayrağı" ve "YAHUDİ sembolü" diye bilinen bu ALTI KÖŞELİ YILDIZ'ın aslında bu şöhreti kazanması çok yenidir. Geçmişle, hatta Hz. DAVUD'la ilgisi yoktur!.. YAHUDİLERin ALTI KÖŞELİ YILDIZı kendilerine SEMBOL ve BAYRAK yapmaları, MUSEVÎ HAZAR TÜRKLERİnden dolayıdır. Bilindiği gibi DÜNYA MÜSEVİLERinin yarısından çoğunu HAZAR TÜRKLERİnin soyundan gelenler oluşturmaktadır. (Bakınız: Arthur Kostler, 13. KABİLE, Ansiclopedia Judaica) İsrail bayrağına MAVİ renkte işlenmesinin sebebi de, MAVİnin hemen bütün TÜRK boylarında TANRIya işaret etmesidir (GÖK rengi). 
Aslında ALTI KÖŞELİ YILDIZ, Yahudiler'den ve İsrail Devletinden çok önce, bizde ANADOLUda kullanılmıştır. TEKE BEYİ MÜBERİZÜDDİN MEHMETin 14 Mayıs 1373 yılında ANTALYA burçlarına diktiği bayrakta beyaz zemin üzerine kırmızı ALTI KÖŞELİ YILDIZ vardı! 
(T. Gülensoy, ORHUNdan ANADOLUya TÜRK DAMGALARI)
PROTO-TÜRKLERDE HARFLERİN DİLİ
Beyaz Avrupalılar bütün üstünlük iddialarına rağmen, kendi dillerine şanlarına (!) uygun bir geçmiş, bir köken bulamamışlardır. Araştırmalar Batılı bilim adamlarını hep ASYAya yöneltmiştir. 
İddiaya göre, bir grup Beyaz Avvrupalı topraklarından yürüyerek çıkmış, ASYAya yayılmış, BAYKAL GÖLÜnün güneybatısındaki TAMGALI VADİSİne ve ARİOS Nehri kenarlarına yerleşmiş, bir büyük medeniyet kurmuş, sonra bu medeniyeti HİNDİSTANa, İRANa, ÇİNe ve ANADOLUya yaymıştır!.. Avrupalılar bu nehir çevresinde yaşadıkları için ÂRÎ-ARYAN adını almışlardır! (Igor N. Khlopin, Les Dossiers dArcheologie, No. 185, 1993) Bunu ciddi ciddi öne sürdüklerini BEYAZ AVRUPALININ ÜSTÜNLÜK PALAVRALARI sayfamızda da belirtmiştik. 
Halbuki BERTHOLD böyle bir yayılmanın ancak AT ile mümkün olabileceğini söyler ki, doğrudur. (Andre Berthold, 1. Türk Tarih Kongresi, sf.33) ATın anayurdu ASYA olduğuna göre, ATI ilk ehlileştirenler ASYA İNSANI olduğuna göre, göç ederek medeniyet götürenler ancak ASYALI insanlar olabilir. 
Ama biz gerçeği bir kenara bırakıp Batılılar'ın iddialarını inceliyelim. 
Batılı bilim adamları önce bölgedeki varlıklarını kanıtlayabilmek için Hindistanın kadim dili SANSKRİTÇEye sarılmışlardır Ama Hintlilerin tarihi en çok M.Ö. 2500lere uzanır. 
Sonra AVRASYAdaki eski KURGAN halkına el atmışlardır. 
KURGAN kelimesi, hep Rusça sanılmıştır. Rusça sanılan, halbuki aslında ÖZ-TÜRKÇE olan o kadar çok kelime vardır ki!.. Meselâ KAPGAN Orta Asya Türklerinin dahi Rusça zannettiği bu kelime hayvan tuzağı anlamına gelir. Tam karşılığı ise KAPMAK fiilenden türemiş KAPANdır!. Yine aynı şekilde sucuk Rusçada KOL-BASA diye geçer. KOL, Orta Asyada el anlamında kullanılır. Yani, elle basa basa koyun veya sığır bağırsağına doldurulan et anlamına gelir. Zaten ülkemizde kullanılan PASTIRMA kelimesinin aslı da BASTIRMAdır. Eskiden TÜRKLER savaşa giderken yanlarına aldıkları etleri eğerle at arasına koyar, eğere oturunca eti bastırarak sıkıştırıp içindeki kanın akmasını sağlar ve böylece kuruturlardı. 
KURGAN kelimesine dönersek, aslı OK-URUGUNdur. OK URUĞUnun mezarı demektir. Kelime sıkışarak KURGUN olmuş, sonra telaffuzu da değişerek KURGAN halini almıştır. 
KURGANın HERODOT tarafından kullanılışı HYRCAN (okunuşu IRCAN) şeklindedir... Bu kelime HYRCANIE şekline sokularak bir ülke adı haline getirilmiş ve o ülkede götürülüp HAZAR DENİZİnin güneydoğusuna, İRAN topraklarına yerleştirilmiştir. (Igor H. Khlopin, Doss. Archeo. No. 185, 1993) 
Halbuki o bölgenin esas adı GURGANdır, tam 36 KURGAN bulunmuştur ve ta BİR OY BİL FEDERASYONU zamanından beri TÜRK toprağıdır. O tarihlerde ON OYUL (Kozmik Federasyon) adlı bir TÜRK devletine aitti. 
Bir başka değerlendirme de, Avrupalılara ARYAN denmesinin sebebi, İRANdır. Çünkü HİNT-AVRUPA dillerinin eski İRAN dili ZENTle bağlantısı vardır 
Sözün kısası, Batılıların kökü kökeni İRANda bulunsa bile, ZENT dili HİNT-AVRUPA dillerinin kökü olsa bile, İran (PERS) tarihi en çok M.Ö. 2000lere iner. 
ÇİN deseniz, ÇİN MEDENİYETİnin tarihi M.Ö. 2500e bile ulaşmaz. Her ne kadar C. Hopkinse göre ÇİNde yazının başlangıcı olarak M.Ö. 3000 tarihini verirse de, T. de Lacouperie M.Ö. 2300 olduğunu söyler. Son araştırmalar bu tarihi daha da öne çekmiş, ÇİN ŞEKİL-YAZIsının başlangıcı M.Ö.1700ler olarak tesbit edilmiştir... Kaldı ki, ÇİN ALFABESİnde tam 41 PROTO-TÜRK TAMGASI bulunur! TÜRKLERin ÇİNdeki varlığı ise, M.Ö. 2600lere dayanır. 
Bu tarz çalışmalar Batılı bilim adamlarının istedikleri sonucu vermeyince, ANADOLUya yönelmiş, burada zıraatle uğraşan halkın dilinden hareket edip GREK-LÂTİN bağlantısıyla AVRUPAya varmaya çalışmışlar, ama bu da tatmin edici olmamıştır. Çünkü bu çalışmaların hiç birinde PROTO-TÜRKÇEyi gözönünde tutmamışlar, akıllarına bile getirmemişlerdir. 
Halbuki ne dillerin kökeni, ne duvar-mağara yazıtları, ne de eski medeniyetler PROTO-TÜRKLER ve PROTO-TÜRKÇE ile bağlantısı kurulmadan anlaşılamaz. Dünya Medeniyet tarihi; TÜRKLER ve onların AT sevgisi kabul edilmeden, onların göçleri incelenmeden yazılamaz! 
Ne yazık ki Batılı bilim adamları, büyük bir inatla eski yazıtları incelerken hep LATİNCE, GREKÇE, SANSKRİTÇE ve ÇİNCEye önem verirler. Başka bir dile, hele TÜRKÇEye hiç eğilmezler. 
Bugün kullandığımız, Lâtin alfabesinden adapte edilmiş alfabemizdeki harfler, hiç bir anlam taşımaz. A, B(E), C(E), D(E), E  diye okunur gider. Bunlar Lâtin alfabesinde de bir mânâ ifade etmez, Lâtin alfabesinin atası Grek alfabesinde de etmez!.. 
Halbuki PROTO-TÜRKÇEde A bir harf değil TAMGAdır. AT = (TANRIya erişmek için) atılan  fırlatılan, ve AD = bilinen, tanınmış anlamlarına gelir. B harfi UB = en yüce, kozmik değerler demektir. E = UÇ diye okunur, lider demektir. 
Bir ORTA ASYA dili olan PROTO-TÜRKÇEde her TAMGA bir HECEdir, ve bir KAVRAM ifade eder, aynı zamanda bir HARFtir. Aslında bütün kadim dillerde böyle olduğu düşünmek yanlış olmaz. Eski MISIR dilinde bunu görüyoruz. Bu HECEKAVRAM. mantığı varlığını ÇİNCE, JAPONCA, KORECE gibi dillerle günümüze kadar sürdürmüştür. Ancak TÜRKLERde ve topluluklarda, özellikle ÇİVİ YAZISIndan sonra (M.Ö.3300) harflerin bu özelliği kaybolmuştur. 
Yukardaki yazı bir aynanın arkasındaki ETRÜSK RESMİ'nin üzerinde bulunmaktadır. ALFABE olarak bakarsak ortaya : 
LAZAFECU MENDZ
kelimeleri çıkar. Bu garip kelimelerin ne GREKÇE, ne de ETRÜSK ülkesinde daha sonra hÂkim olan ROMALILARın kullandıkları LÂTİNCE bir anlamı yoktur!. Ancaaak....... Yazının ETRÜSKÇEnin atası PROTO-TÜRKÇEde bir karşılığı vardır!.. Yazı 
ULUTUZ AT AB UÇUY, ALTUÇUN ODUZ
TAMGA-HARF-KAVRAMLARından oluşmuştur. İki tamlama meydana getirir Ve ŞEHİTLER MELEĞİ ile KRALIĞIN ZAFER TANRIÇASI demektir!.. Bu iki ifade RESİMdeki iki figürle tamı tamına bağdaşmakta, tabir caizse cuk oturmaktadır! 
Resmin üzerindeki TAMGALAR ve KELİME karşılıkları SAĞDAN SOLA yazılan PROTO-TÜRKÇEye uygun, orijinal haliyle görülmektedir...Batılılar'ın bir hatası da buldukları hemen her yazıyı SOLDAN SAĞA okuma çabalarıdır!. Tabii bu gibi durumlarda hiç bir sonuç elde edememektedirler. 
Bu resim, üzerindeki yazı ve çözümlemesi, sadece ETRÜSKÇE ve TÜRKÇE ilişkisini göstermekle kalmaz!.. Bizim sadece ORHUN KİTABELERİnden bildiğimiz TÜRK ALFABESİnin çok daha eski olduğunu da ispatlar! 
Ayrıca TÜRKLERin ve PROTO-TÜRKÇEnin ta ORTA ASYAdan AVRUPAnın içlerine kadar yayıldığının da delilidir! 
------------------ 
KÂZIM MİRŞANın okuyup deşifre ettiği 423 yazıttan bazıları: 
-- Preslav Yazıtı (Bulgaristan) 
-- Vinça-Tartaria (Sırbistan, Romanya) (8 yazıt) 
-- Glozel (Fransa) (19 yazıt Proto-Türkçe Oduk-El diye bilinen bu bölgede bulunan yazıtların sayısı 3.000 kadardır.) 
-- Mauthen (Avusturya Alpleri) (7 yazıt) 
-- Bask (Fransa, İspanya) (2 yazıt) 
-- Retüs (İsviçre Alpleri) (4 yazıt) 
-- Limni (Ege denizi) (1 yazıt) 
-- Val Comanica (İtalyan Alpleri) (9 yazıt) 
-- İskit yazıtları (Karadenizin kuzeyi) (3 yazıt) 
-- Etrüsk yazıtları (İtalya) (50 yazıt) 
-- Pelask yazıtları (Yunanistan) (3 yazıt) 
Ve Fransa ve İspanyadaki çözümlenmiş olan MAĞARA RESİM VE YAZITLARI 
-- Lascaux (2 yazıt) 
-- Fontarnaud a Lugasson (1 yazıt) 
-- Niaux (2 yazıt) 
-- Rochbertier (1 yazıt) 
-- Mas dAzil (4 yazıt) 
-- Gourden (1 yazıt) 
-- Marsoulas (1 yazıt) 
-- Passiega (1 yazıt) 
-- Altamira (1 yazıt) 
MAYA DİLİ VE GREK ALFABESİ
Bir önceki yazıda Grek alfabesinde de harfler bir mânâ ifade etmez dedik ya, 1800lü yıllarda MAYALAR üzerine araştırma yapan, ve efsanevî MU kıtasıyla ilgili tesbitler yaptığını söyliyen, ismini kaydetmeyi unuttuğum bir yazar, şöyle diyordu: 
- MAYALARin çok yüksek bir medeniyeti vardı. Dünyanın hemen her tarafında kolonileri vardı. MISIR, ÇİN, HİNDİSTAN ve YUNANİSTAN üzerinde büyük tesirleri olmuştur... 
- MISIR tanrıları İSİS ve OSİRİS MAYA kral ve kraliçelerine çok benzer. MAYALAR, YUNANİSTANı işgal etmeye çalışmışlar, Yunanlar da onları yenerek MU kıtasına kadar takip etmişlerdir. 
- O sırada MU kıtası batmış ve MAYALAR binlerce askerini kaybetmiştir. Bu yüzden felâketin MAYACA hikâyesini yazmışlardır. M.Ö. 403 yılında gramer üstatları GREK alfabesini tekrar düzenlerken bu destandan yararlanmışlardır. Bu yüzdendir ki, GREK alfabesinde aynı değerde olan harfler değişik yerlerde görülür. Bu konuda 1882 yılında Revista ve Manida gazetelerinde bununla ilgili bir yazı çıkmıştır. 
Yazara göre GREK alfabesinin sırası MAYA dilinde bu felâketi şöyle anlatmaktaydı (Harflerin MAYACA karşılıkları ve İngilizce tercümesi aynen yazarın belirttiği gibi verilecek, sonra destan TÜRKÇE olarak toplu halde nakledilecektir): 
ALPHA = AL (heavy) PAA (break) HA (water) 
BETA = BE (walk) TA (place) 
GAMMA = KAM (receive) MA (earth) 
DELTA = TEL (depth, bottom) TA (where) 
EPSİLON = EP (obstruct) ZİL (make edge) ON-OM (whirlpool, to whirl) 
ZETA = ZE (strike) TA (place, ground) 
ETA = ET (with) HA (water) 
THETA = THETHEAH (extend) HA (water) 
IOTA = IO (all that exists and moves) TA (earth) 
KAPPA = KA (sediment) PAA (break, open) 
LAMBDA = LAM (submerge) BE (go, walk) TA (where, place) 
MU = MU (MU kıtası) 
Nİ = Nİ (point, summit) 
Xİ = Xİ (rise over, appear over) 
OMİKRON= OM (whirlpool, whirl) İK (wind) LE (place) ON (circular) 
Pİ = Pİ (to place little by little) 
RHO = la (until) HO (come) 
SİGMA = Zİ (cold) İK (wind) MA (before) 
TAU = TA (where) U (basin, valley) 
UPSİLON = U (abyss) PA (tank) Zİ (cold, frozen) LE (place) ON (circular) 
PHİ = PE (come from) Hİ (clay) 
CHİ = CHİ (mouth, aperture) 
PSİ = PE (come out) Zİ (vapor) 
OMEGA = O (there) MOK (whirl) KA (sediment) 
Yazar ALFABEnin sırasını bozmadan destanın İngilizcesini şöyle toparlamış: 
- Heavily break (the) waters extending (over the) plains. (They) cover (the) land (in) low places. Where (there are) obstructions, shores form and whirlpools strike (the) earth with water. (The) water spreads (on) all that lives and moves. Sediments give way. Submerged in (the) land (of) MU. The peaks (only) appear above (the water). Whirlwinds blow around little by little, until comes cold air. Before where (existed) valleys, (now) abysses, frozen tanks. In circular places clay form. A mouth opens, vapors come forth and (volcanic) sediments.  
Türkçeye çevirirsek: 
- Kopup gelen güçlü sular ovalara yayıldı. Alçak yerlerdeki araziyi kapladı. Bir engelle karşılaştığında sahiller oluştu. Girdaplar yeryüzüne çarptı (ve yuttu). Sular yaşayan ve hareket eden her şeyi örttü. (Suların oluşturduğu) toprak birikintileri çöktü ve (koca) MU kıtası (sulara) gömüldü. Sadece yüksek tepeler (suyun üzerinde) kaldı. Hortumlar esti (durdu) ta ki soğuk hava gelinceye kadar. Eskiden vadilerin bulunduğu yerlerde (şimdi) cehennem (çukurları), donmuş (su) kütleleri (var). Yuvarlak (düz) yerlerde kil (tabakaları) oluştu. (Sanki yerde) bir ağız açıldı, dışarıya buhar (ve duman) fışkırdı, ve (volkanik) kalıntılar (oluştu). 
İşte aşağı yukarı 25 yıl önce okuduğum, ve maalesef adını da, yazarını da kaydetmeyi unuttuğum 1880lerde yazılmış kitabın anlattıkları!.. Sadece bilinen GREK alfabesinin MAYA dilinde olduğunu öne sürmekle kalmıyor, bir TUFAN hikâyesi, ve bu TUFANda batıp yok olan MU MEDENİYETİni anlatıyor. 
Peki, MAYA DİLİ'nde ve MAYA YAZISI'nda PROTO-TÜRK tamgalara rastlarsak, ne olur?.. 
GREK ALFABESİ'nin de kökeninde TÜRK TAMĞALARI olduğu ortaya çıkar!. 
BOĞA KÜLTÜ
TÜRKÇE çok zengin bir dildir!.. Samoiloviçin yaptığı tasnife göre 2 ANA DAL, 8 GRUP ve 41 LEHÇEden oluşur KVERGIE, meşhur GÜNEŞ-DİL teorisi ile TÜRKÇEnin dünyanın en eski dilidir, demiştir. PROTO-TÜRKÇE'nin 15.000 yıl öncesinden gelen özelliklerini GÖKTÜRK ALFABESİnde ve bugünkü dilimizde dahi görmek mümkündür. 
SİBİRYA etnolojisini inceleyen bir heyet, bölgede duydukları BOĞA kelimesini, Ğ harfi ve sesi Batı dillerinde olmadığı için, affedilmez bir hata yapmışlar, boynuzlu BOA (çok büyük tropikal yılan) sanmışlardır!.. Sonra da SİBİRYAda böyle tropikal bir canlının olması mümkün olmadığına göre, bölgenin BOA yılanının yaşadığı HİNT KÜLTÜRÜnün etkisinde kaldığı sonucuna varmışlardır. Böylece DÜNYA MEDENİYETİnde çok önemli bir yeri olan BOĞA KÜLTÜnü tam kavrıyamamışlar, hatta yok saymışlar, hem de PROTO-TÜRK KÜLTÜRÜnü devredışı bırakmışlardır. (Le Chamanisme, M. Ellade, Payot, Paris, 1951) 

TAKDİS MERASİMİ 
GÖKten yere inmiş olan KÜN ve eşi AY, BUĞu YILAN ile takdis ederler. Çünkü YILAN, BU-OĞ-A (BOĞA) sıfatını taşımaktadır. BU OĞ A tamlaması ; BUĞ beylik yetkisi, OĞ kutsal, şeref, güneş, A artikel kelimelerinden oluşur, sıkışarak BOĞA haline gelmiştir. "YÜCE GÜNEŞ" olur ki, "YÜCE TANRI" anlamına gelir... TANRInın kudreti GÖKten YERe döne döne iner, bu da kıvrılan YILAN kavramı ile verilmiştir. TANRI tarafından verilen kutsal BEYLİK yetkisidir bu!.. O resimdeki HALAY çeker gibi elele tutuşmuş YEDİ KİŞİ hareketleri ile YILANı sembolize ederler. 
Yani işin içinde bir YILAN vardır ama, bu HİNT KÜLTÜRÜnden gelen BOA YILANI değildir! 
YÜCE TANRI nimetini, rahmetini yeryüzüne tıpkı GÜNEŞin ışınları (YALKIN) olarak gönderir. TANRInın bu YÜCELİK ve BAHŞEDİCİ sıfatı BOĞA sembolü ile, nimetin yeryüzüne ulaşması da YILAN sembolü ile karşımıza çıkar. Yeryüzünde yapılan İYİLİK te bir şükran ifadesi olarak BOĞAnın boynuzları ile gene TANRIya döner. 
BOĞAnın PROTO-TÜRK kültürüne kutsal olmasının sebebi budur... Bu inanç HİNDİSTANa İNEKLERİN KUTSALLIĞI şeklinde, MISIRa APİS ÖKÜZÜNÜN KUTSALLIĞI olarak yansımıştır. VİKİNGLERin KIZILDERİLİLERin boynuzlu başlıklar giymesi de bu yüzdendir... O başlığı takan KUDRETini TANRIdan aldığına, CEZALANDIRMA, BAĞIŞLAMA, İYİLİK YAPMA gücüne sahip olduğuna inanır, bunu göstermek ister. 





YILAN KÜLTÜ
ORTA ASYA İNSANInın inancına göre GÜNEŞ TANRISI, yalkınlarını yeryüzüne YILAN şeklinde gönderir. O yüzden YILAN, kutsaldır. 
Yukardaki TAKDİS MERASİMİ resminde anlatıldığı gibi, BOĞA sıfatını alan YILANla, UYULAN arasında bir ilişki vardır. 
GÖKten yere inmiş olan KÜN ve eşi AY, BUĞu YILAN ile takdis ederler. Çünkü YILAN, BU-OĞ-A (BOĞA) sıfatını taşımaktadır. BU (BUĞ- han, kral, yüce kişi) , OĞ ( güneş, kutsal, şeref) A (artikel) hepsini birlikte tercüme edersek YÜCE GÜNEŞ olur ki, YÜCE TANRI demektir. TANRInın KUDRETi, GÖKten YERe döne döne iner, bu da kıvrılan YILAN kavramı ile verilmiştir. . Resimde HALAY çeker gibi elele tutuşmuş YEDİ KİŞİ hareketleri ile YILANı sembolize ederler. YILANın kuyruğu ile BUĞa değiyor olması da ayrı bir mânâ taşır. 
GÖKten YERYÜZÜne inen YALKINLAR; ışık, ısı, iyilik, rahmet, ve berekettir. GÜNEŞin ışınları da , ATEŞten çıkan dalgalar da YILAN gibi kıvrılarak etrafa yayılır. Bu yüzden YILAN, hem ATEŞin, hem ocağın, hem de AİLEnin koruyucusu sayılır. 
İSLAMda YILAN, ÂDEM ile HAVVAyı kandıran ve onların CENNETten kovulmasına sebeb olan varlıktır. ŞEYTANın sembolüdür. Başı ezilmesi gereken bir yaratıktır. 
Bu anlayış Müslüman olan TÜRKLERi etkilemesine rağmen, YILAN KÜLTÜ çeşitli şekillerde ANADOLUda varlığını sürdürür. ORTA ASYAdan ANADOLUya göç etmiş olan HACI BEKTAŞ, TAŞa biner ve YILANı kamçı olarak kullanır, TAŞı yürütür. Burada TAŞ, BEDENdir, YILAN ise NEFStir. 
Yani İNSAN, NEFSini İRADEsinin kontrolüne alırsa, BEDENini istediği gibi kullanabilir ve ALLAHın Kendi Ruhundan üfleyerek İNSANa bahşettiği KUDRETi harekete geçirebilir!.. 
ANADOLUnun hâlâ pek çok yerinde her evin bir YILANı olduğuna inanılır. YILANın mekânı evin ocağıdır. (GÜNEŞ-ATEŞ ve YALKINLAR ilişkisi) Evin Koruyucusu, uğuru, bereketi olan YILANa dokunulmaz. YÜRÜKLER, YILANı kedi gibi okşarlar! Eğer herhangi bir sebeple o yılan öldürülmüşse, derhal yakılması gerekir. ATEŞin çıkardığı YALKINLAR ile YILAN tekrar GÖKLERe döner, ve oradan YAĞMUR, RAHMET, ISI, BEREKET olarak tekrar YERe iner. 
YILAN aynı zamanda İNTİKAMCIdır!.. Eşini, yavrularını korur, onlara zarar verenen intikamını alır. Bu yüzden herhangi bir şekilde bir yılan öldürülmüşse, eşi de öldürülmek üzere aranır!.. 
ANADOLUda bu konuda pek çok hikâye olması bir yana, Fakir Baykurtun meşhur romanı YILANLARIN ÖCÜnde YILAN, öcünü alması yönünden haksızlığa uğramış aileye örnek gösterilir. 
ESKİ TÜRKLERde BOYNUZLU YILAN, TÜYLÜ YILAN, KANATLI YILAN, BEYAZ KRALİÇE YILAN ve meşhur ŞAHMERAN gibi pek çok YILAN türü vardır. Bunlardan KANATLI YILAN, KAZAN şehrinin arması idi. Sonra Ruslar alıp MOSKOVA arması yapmışlar, bir de  büyük canavar YILANı öldüren Saint George masalı uydurmuşlardır! 
TUYLÜ YILAN ve BOYNUZLU YILAN, TÜRKLER vasıtasıyla BERİNG BOĞAZIndan aşarak AMERİKA kıtasına ulaşmış, AZTEKLERin meşhur QUATZALKOATL'ı (TÜYLÜ YILAN) oluşturmuştur. 
AVRUPAda en eski YILAN figürlerinin bulunduğu yer, İtalyan Alplerindeki KAMUNLAR Vadisidir.Yukarıdaki resimde YILAN, savaşçının elinde "GÜÇ VEREN MIZRAK"olarak çizilmiştir... Üç tane "eli mızraklı" savaşçı ile, henüz mızrağı GÜNEŞten çekip alamamış bir başka savaşçı görülmektedir... Zaten bu figürden hareketle MIZRAK sembolünün GÜNEŞten gelen YALKIN, yani YILAN olduğu sonucuna varılmıştır. 
Bir diğer figür de PELASK YILANIdır. PELASKLAR, eski YUNANİSTANa gelip yerleşen TÜRKLERdir. YILAN sembolünü onlar oraya taşımışlardır. PELASK DİLİ kaybolmuştur, PELASK YAZISI çözülememiş sayılır. Sebebi yine Batılı bilimi adamlarının PROTO-TÜRKÇE ve TÜRKÇEye araştırmalarında MİHENK TAŞI olarak yer vermemeleridir. Halbuki büyük araştırmacı KÂZIM MİRŞAN bu yazıyı da deşifre etmiş, okumuştur. Bunu ayrı bir sayfada vereceğiz. 
PROTO-MISIR hiyeroliflerinde yer alan YILAN figürü, Batılı bilim adamları ve onların takipçileri tarafından bilinmeyen bir dile ait kartuş sayılmış, ve bir türlü deşifre edilememiştir... Halbuki KÂZIM MİRŞAN, figürü PROTO-TÜRKÇE TAMGALARdan yararlanarak çözmüş ve tüm kitabeyi tamamen farklı olarak okumuştur. Yukardaki bir ESKİ MISIR RESMİ, YILANın YAZI olarak ne ifade ettiği de yine yukarıda verilmiştir. UW UB OZ tamgalarından oluşan bu bir tek figür, 
-YERYÜZÜnden şekil değiştirerek, (MADDÎ ÂLEMden MANEVÎ ÂLEMe geçerek) TANRIya ilahi bir tarzda ulaşmak 
demektir... Yani, herkes yapamaz! 
M.Ö. 4000lere ait olduğu söylenen, ancak taşıdığı figürler itibariyle daha eski (M.Ö.6000) olması icabeden VAN BAŞET DAĞINDAKİ YAZIT, şu TAMGALARIı taşır: 
UW = mukaddes, UŞ =majeste, OK-OŞ = kuant konfigurasyonu, ESİTİS = Ruhlar Âlemi, UÇ = uçuş 
KUANT, değişmez değerdir Bir insanda aranan  CANın (veya RUHun) TANRIyla özdeşleşmesi için gerekli vazgeçilmez değerler kastedilir... ESİTİS ile, ruhların eninde sonunda varacağı yer kastedilir. İSLAMİYETteki sembolü ARAFATtır... Ve yazı şu anlama gelir : 
-Kutsal majestelerinin gerekli değerlere sahip olan canının (veya ruhunun) ruhların toplandığı yere uçuşu 
Yani, topluluğun değerli lideri ölmüş, ahiret âlemine göçmüştür!.... Yazı bunu haber verir. 


TARİH BOYUNCA TÜRK KAVİMLERİ VE KURDUKLARI DEVLETLER
CUMHURBAŞKANLIĞI FORSUNDA YER ALAN 16 BÜYÜK TÜRK DEVLETİ 

1 - Büyük Hun İmparatorluğu (M.Ö. 350 - M.S. 48) 2 - Batı Hun İmparatorluğu (M.Ö. 374-469) 
3 - Avrupa Hun İmparatorluğu (Batı Hun İmparatorluğunun devamı, aynı tarihler) 
4 - Akhun İmparatorluğu (370-577) 
5 - Göktürk İmparatorluğu (582-630) 
6 - Avar İmparatorluğu (550-805) 
7 - Hazar İmparatorluğu (650-965) 
8 - Uygur Devleti (744-840) 
9 - Karahanlılar Devleti (840-1042) 
10 - Gazneliler Devleti (969-1187) 
11 - Büyük Selçuklu İmparatorluğu (1040-1157) 
12 - Harzemşahlar Devleti (1097-1231) 
13 - Altınordu Devleti (1230-1481) 
14 - Büyük Timur İmparatorluğu (1370-1405) 
15 - Babür İmparatorluğu (1526-1858) 
16 - Osmanlı İmparatorluğu (1299-1922) 







CUMHURBAŞKANLIĞI FORSUNDA YER ALMAYAN TÜRK İMPARATORLUKLARI VE DEVLETLERİ 

HUNLAR
1 - Kuzey Hun Devleti (M.S. 48-156) (Çinliler Hiyong Nu derler) 2 - Güney Hun Devleti (M.S. 48-216) 
3 - Birinci Çao-Hun Devleti (304-329) (Çinlilerin verdiği adlar) 
4 - İkinci Çao-Hun Devleti (328-352) 
5 - Hsia Hun Devleti (407-431) 
6 -Kuzey Liang Hun Devleti (401-439) 
7 - Lou-Lan Hun Devleti (442-460) 
8 - Tabgaç Devleti (386-534) 
9 - Doğu Tabgaç Devleti (534-557) 
10 - Batı Tabgaç Devleti (534-557) 
11 - Cücen Devleti (390-545) 
12 - Tukyu Devleti (545-658) (Doğu-Batı dahil) 
13 - Kuşhan Devleti (300ler-400ler) 
14 - Doğu Göktürk İmparatorluğu (582-658) 
15 - Batı Göktürk Devleti (582-630) 
16 - Basaraba Türk Devleti (1000ler-1300) (sonra Romen devleti) 
17 - Topa Devleti (200ler-376) (Sibirya) 
18 - Vey Devleti (381-500ler) (Goey de denir) 
19 - Yüşi Devleti (M.Ö. 165-M.S. 304) (sonra Çao-Hu) 
20 - Tango Şato Devleti (923-936) 
21 - Tsin Şato Devleti (937-946) 
22 - Turfan Uygur Devleti (911-1368) 
23 - Kan-çou Uygur Devleti (905-1226) 
24 - Türgeş Devleti (717-766) 
25 - Karluk Devleti (766-1215) 
26 - Kırgız Devleti (840-1207) 
27 - Sabar Devleti (400ler-500ler) (Sabir de denir) 
28 - Onogur Devleti (400ler-500ler) 
29 - Tugurkur Devleti (400ler-500ler) 
30 - Uturgur Devleti (400ler-500ler) 
31 - Oğuz Yabgu Devleti (950-1000) 
32 - Samaniler Devleti (892-999) 
33 - Doğu Karahanlı Devleti (1042-1211) 
34 - Batı Karahanlı Devleti (1042-1212) 
35 - Karahıtaylar Devleti (1125-1215) 
36 - Tuğtekinliler Devleti (1103-1154) 
37 - Mardin Artuklu Devleti (1104-1408) 
38 - Ahlatlılar Devleti (1093-1207) 
39 - Sivas Danişmendoğulları Devleti (1073-1173) 
40 - Kirman Dinarlılar Devleti (1185-1222) 
41- Gurlular Devleti (1187-1295) 



SELÇUKLULAR
42 - Suriye Selçuklu Devleti (1092-1117) 43 - Kirman Selçuklu Devleti (1092-1187) 
44 - Anadolu Selçuklu Devleti (1157-1194) 
45 - Irak Selçuklu Devleti (1157-1194) 





EYYÛBİLER
46 - Eyyübî Devleti (1171-1348) (Mısır, Arabistan) 
47 - Şam Eyyübileri Devleti (1218-1269) 48 - Halep Eyyübileri Devleti (1178-1259) 
49 - Hama Eyyübileri Devleti (1178-1350) 
50 - Humus Eyyübileri Devleti (1189-1262) 
51 - Baalbek Eyyübi Devleti (1170-1244) 
52 - Kerek Eyyübi Devleti (1188-1262) 
53 - Hısn-ı Keyfa Eyyübi Devleti (1231-1363) 
54 - Cezire Eyyübi Devleti (1186-1246) 
55 - Yemen Eyyübi Devleti (1183-1228) 
56 - CENGİZ İMPARATORLUĞU (Kubilay Han- Çin İmparatorluğu dahil) (1180-1294) 
57 - Çağatay Devleti (1294-1424) 
58 - İlhanlılar Devleti (1260-1384) 
59 - Türk-Çin İmparatorluğu (1260-1367) 
60 - Karakoyunlu Devleti (1350-1502) 
61 - Akkoyunlu Devleti (1405-1507) 
62 - Timuroğulları Devleti (1405-1507) 
63 - Buhara Şeybanlılar Devleti (1500-1597) 
64 - Astırhanlılar Devleti (Bkz. Buhara Hanlığı) (1597-1740) 




İRAN TÜRK DEVLETLERİ (1500-1925) 
(Zend sülâlesi 1761-1788 dönemi hariç)
65 - Safevi Devleti (1500-1720) 
66- Kılciler (Afgan Türkleri) (1722-1729) 
67 - Afşarlar (1729-1754) 
68 - Kaçarlar (1779-1925) 
MISIR TÜRK DEVLETLERİ
69 - Mısır Kölemen Devleti (Türkmen hükümdarlar) (1181-1382) 70 - Mısır Kölemen Devleti (Çerkez-Türk hükümdarlar) (1382-1517) 
71 - Mısır Hidivliği (Sudan dahil) (Kavalılar Dönemi) (1805-1914) 
72 - Mısır Krallığı (Melik) (Kavalılar Dönemi) (1914-1952) 
HİNDİSTAN TÜRK DEVLETLERİ
73 - Delhi Türk Kölemen Devleti (Gurlular) (1206-1290) 74 - Kılciler Delhi Devleti (1290-1320) 
75 - Tuğluklular Delhi Devleti (1320-1394) 
76 - Dekkan Türk Devleti (1347-1472) 
77 - Bicapur Türk Devleti (1472-1520ler) 
78 - Malva Türk Hanlığı (1401-1534) 
79 - Gücerat Türk Hanlığı (1394-1400ler) 
80 - Canpur Türk Hanlığı (1394-1400ler) 




DİĞER HANLIKLAR, ATABEYLİKLER VE BEYLİKLER
1 - Büyük Bulgar Hanlığı (630-665) 2 - Volga Bulgar Hanlığı (665-1391) 
3 - Tuna Bulgar Hanlığı (681-864) 
4 - Peçenek Hanlığı (860-1091) 
5 - Uz Hanlığı (860-1068) 
6 - Kuman-Kıpçak Hanlığı (800ler-1200ler) 
7 - Şato Türk hanlığı (907-1203) 
8 - Özbek Hanlığı (1428-1599) 
9 - Kazan Hanlığı (1380-1552) 
10 - Hive Hanlığı (1510-1920) (Harzem de denir) 
11 - Buhara Hanlığı (1599-1785) 
12 - Sibir Hanlığı (1556-1600) 
13 - Kaşgar Hanlığı (1400ler-1877) 
14 - Hokand Hanlığı (1710-1876) 
15 - Türkmenistan Hanlığı (1860-1885) 
16 - Kazak Hanlığı (1472-1720) 
17 - Kazak Ortayüz Hanlığı (1720-1822) 
18 - Kazak Küçükyüz Hanlığı (1720-1822) 
19 - Kazak Uluyüz Hanlığı (1720-1800ler) 
20 - Esterhan Hanlığı (1500-1572) (Nogay da denir) 
21 - Kırım Hanlığı (1423-1783) (Kerey de denir) 
22 - Musul Atabeyliği (1127-1259) 
23 - Halep Atabeyliği (1145-1182) 
24 - Sancar Atabeyliği (1180-1200) 
25 - Amr Adası Atabeyliği (1180-1230) 
26 - Uygur Beyliği (800ler) (sonra devlet oldu) 
27 - Karluk Beyliği (Devletten sonra) (1200ler) 
28 - Tolunlular Beyliği (868-904) 
29 - Akşidliler Beyliği (935-969) 
30 - İzmirliler Beyliği 
31 - Dilmaçoğulları Beyliği (1085-1192) 
32 - Danişmendoğulları Beyliği (1185-1192) 
33 - Saltukoğulları Beyliği (1092-1202) 
34 - Sökmenoğulları Beyliği (1100-1207) 
35 - Mengücük Beyliği (1118-1183) 
36 - Erbil Beyliği (1146-1232) 
37 - Çobanoğulları Beyliği (1127-1309) 
38 - Karamanoğulları Beyliği (1256-1483) 
39 - İnanç Beyliği (1261-1368) 
40 - Sahip Ata Beyliği (1275-1341) 
41 - Pervane Beyliği (1277-1322) 
42 - Menteşe Beyliği (1280-1424) 
43 - Çandarlı Beyliği (1292-1462) 
44 - Karesi Beyliği (1297-1360) 
45 - Germiyan Beyliği (1300-1429) 
46 - Hamidoğulları Beyliği (1302-1428) 
47 - Saruhan Beyliği (1302-1410) 
48 - Aydınoğulları Beyliği (1308-1426) 
49 - Teke Beyliği (1321-1390) 
50 - Eratna Beyliği (1335-1381) 
51 - Dulkadiroğulları Beyliği (1339-1521) 
52 - Ramazanoğulları Beyliği (1352-1608) 
53 - Dobruca Türk Beyliği (1354-1417) 
54 - Kadı Burhanettin Beyliği (1381-1398) 
55 - Eşrefoğulları Beyliği (1300-1326) 
56 - Berçem Beyliği (1100ler) 
57 - Yaruklular Beyliği (1100ler) 
58 - Şam Beyliği (1117-1154) 
59 - Azerbaycan Beyliği (1146-1225) 
60 - Fars Beyliği (1147-1284) 
61 - Kudüs Artuklu Beyliği (1086-1101) 
62 - Harput Artuklu Beyliği (1125-1232) 

SON DÖNEM TÜRK CUMHURİYETLERİ
1 - Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti (1913) 2 - Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti (1915-1917) 
3 - Batı Trakya Türk Cumhuriyeti (1920-1923) 
4 - Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti (1918-1920) 
5 - Hatay Cumhuriyeti (1938-1939) 
6 - Tatar Şuralar Cumhuriyeti (1918-1920) 
7 - Başkırd Şuralar Cumhuriyeti (1918-1920) 
8 - Kuzey Kıbrıs Türk Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 14.11.1983) 
8 - Azerbeycan Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 18.10.1992) 
9 - Kazakistan Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 16.12.1992) 
10 - Kırgızistan Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 31.8.1991) 
11 - Özbekistan Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 31.8.1991) 
12 - Türkmenistan Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 27.10.1991) 
13 - Tacikistan Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 1991) 
14 - Estonya Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 1991) 
15 - Litvanya Cumhuriyeti (kuruluşu 1991) 
16 - Afganistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
17 - Moğolistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
18 - Macaristan Cumhuriyeti 
19 - Bulgaristan Cumhuriyeti 
20 - Romanya Cumhuriyeti 
21 - Ukrayna Cumhuriyeti (1991) 
22- Gürcistan Cumhuriyeti (1991) 
ÖZERK TÜRK CUMHURİYETLERİ VE BÖLGELERİ
1 - Dağıstan Türk Cumhuriyeti 2 - Tataristan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
3 - Çeçenistan Türk Cumhuriyeti (1997) 
4 - İnguşetya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
5 - Kuzey Osetya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
6 - Güney Osetya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
7 - Abhazya Türk Cumhuriyeti 
8 - Acaristan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
9 - Yakutistan Türk Cumhuriyeti (Soko Türkleri) 
10 - Başkırdistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
11 - Çuvaşistan Türk Cumhuriyeti 
12 - Nahcivan Özerk Bölgesi 
13 - Karaçay-Çerkes Özerk Bölgesi 
14 - Kabartay-Balkar Özerk Bölgesi 
15 - Kumuk Özerk Bölgesi 
16 - Altay Özerk Bölgesi 
17 - Udmuristan Özerk Bölgesi 
18 - Tunna-Tuva Özerk Bölgesi 
19 - Hakas Özerk Bölgesi 
20 - Kırım Özerk Bölgesi 
21 - Karakalpaklar Özerk Bölgesi 
22 - Acaristan Özerk Bölgesi 
23 - Abhazya Özerk Bölgesi 
24 - Doğu Türkistan (Uygur-Çine bağlı) 
25 - Gagauz Özerk Bölgesi (Moldavya) 
26 - Basklar (Basek Türkleri) (İspanya, Fransa) 
ÇEŞİTLİ ÜLKELERDEKİ TÜRK TOPLULUKLARI
1 - Mişerler 
2 - Samoyetler 
3 - Buryatlar 
4 - Evenkiler 
5 - Aleuitler 
6 - Karayimler 
7 - Ugurlar 
8 - Nogaylar 
9 - Tunguzlar 
10 - Lazlar 
11 - Alanlar 
12 - Avarlar 
13 - Besniler 
14 - Ubıhlar 
15 - Adigeler 
16 - Kara Tatarlar 
17 - Karagaslar 
18 - Soyanlar 
19 - İrtişler 
20 - Tobollar 
21 - Kijiler 
22 - Telengitler 
23 - Teleütler 
24 - Kumandılar 
25 - Lebedler 
26 - Sagaylar 
27 - Beltirler 
28 - Kaçlar 
29 - Kızıllar 
30 - Koybalar 
31 - Şorlar 
32 - Çatlar 
33 - Karapapaklar 
34 - Malkarlar 
35 - Mesketler 
36 - Afşarlar (İran) 
37 - Koçarlar 
38 - Kaşkaylar 
39 - Karadağlılar 
40 - Şahsevenler 
41 - Hemseler 
42 - Kengerlulan 
43 - Horasanîler 
44 - Karayitler 
45 - Karaçorlular 
46 - Laponlar 
47 - Tibet Türkleri 
48 - Pamir Türkleri 
49 - Mançurya Türkleri 
50 - Sancak Türkleri 
51 - Kosova Türkleri 
52 - İran Azerîleri 
53 - İran Türkmenleri 
54 - Irak Türkmenleri 
55 - Halep Türkmenleri 
56 - Mısır Türkleri 
57 - Pakistan Timurî Türkleri 
58 - Hindistan Timurî Türkleri 
59 - Çin Türkleri 
60 - Dunganlar 
61 - Pomaklar 
62 -Boşnaklar 
63 - Zazalar 
64 - Kırmançlar 
65 - Goranlar 
66 - Soranlar 
67 - Dımıllılar 
UR-TUR İLİŞKİSİ
TÜRKLER'in en eski adlarından biri şimdiki adının kökü olan TUR'dur. Bu ad ilk olarak, TOURKİ ve TURUKKU şekliyle eski Mezopotamya tabletlerinde görülmüştür. (M.Ö. 2288) 
TUR adı daha sonra Zerdüşt dininin kutsal kitabı AVESTA'da geçer. (M.Ö.700'ler) 
Buradan da Firdevsi'nin ŞEHNÂME'sine yansımıştır. 
Fransız J. Blochet, Avesta'da geçen TUR ve TURA adlarının TÜRKLER'e ait olduğunu ispatlamıştır. (33) 
Marquart adlı Türkoloğa göre, ilk defa kendilerine TURA diyenler, İSKİT (SAKA) TÜRKLERİ'nden MESSAGETLER'dir. Hammer, "Hâkim İSKİT unsurlardan TORLAR'a (TAUR-TUR) nisbetle, İSKİTLER'in vatanı KIRIM'a TORİK (TAURİQUİE) denilmişti," diye yazar. Yani şimdiki TÜRKİYE!... 
İtalya'da açılan bazı ETRÜSK mezarlarında TRUVA anlamına gelen TRUİA (okunuşu TRU-YA) adına rastlanmaktadır. ETRÜSKLER'in TROYA veya TRUVA'ya verdikleri adın TURA ile benzerliği dikkat çekicidir. 
Yunanlılar ETRÜSKLER'e TYRRHEN der... Latinler ise Yunanlılardan alıp TİRHEN şeklinde kullandılar... TYRRHEN kelimesinin İngilizce Truvalı demek olan TROYAN'a ne kadar benzediği bir yana, TÜR-HEN diye telaffuz edilmesinden aslının TUR-HAN olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. Yani TÜRK HAKANI!.. 
O takdirde Anadolu'dan İtalya'ya göç eden prensin adının TUR-HAN olması, Roma medeniyetinin kökeni açısından büyük anlam kazanır. 
Artık bu kadar da olmaz demeyin!... 
Bizanslı tarihçi STRABON, BİZİ DESTEKLERCESİNE şöyle diyor: 
"TÜRHEN (TURHAN) İtalya şehirlerine yanaştı. Aynı bölge içinde 12 şehir kurdu. Bu bölgeye TÜRHENİA dendi. Bu 12 şehrin yönetimi bir tek şefe verdi. Bu şefin adı TARKHON (TARKAN) idi!.." (34) 
Ünlü İtalyan tarihçi Luiği Pareti ise TURHAN ve TARKAN kelimelerinin üzerinde uzun uzun durup, fikirlerini desteklemek için Virgil, Bizanslı Stefan, Likofronos, Tzelze, Katon, Servius gibi yazarları kaynak gösterir. (35) 
Bilindiği gibi HUNLAR, KHUN KHON, KHUİN diye bilinen TÜRKLER'dir... TÜRKÇE'de aynı zamanda HAN, HAKAN, KAGAN, KAĞAN, KAAN diye geçen, yabancılar tarafından da KHAN, KHON diye de ifade edilen ünvan vardır... HAN efendi manasına geldiği için SAKA TÜRKLERİ'nin hakimiyetlerine aldıkları uluslar tarafından HUN diye adlandırılmış olmaları çok muhtemeldir... Çünkü HAN kelimesinin en eski hali KHUN idi... Bugün dahi ÇUVAŞ TÜRKLERİ tarafından o haliyle kullanır. 
M.Ö. İkinci binin ikinci yarısında Mısır'a saldırmış olan kavimin adı TURSCHA olarak Mısır belgelerinde geçer... İranlılar'ın ETRÜSKLER'e verdiği ad ise TURUŞKA'dır... Her ikisi de TUR-SCHA ve TUR-U-ŞKA diye bölünebilir... Bu ise onların TUR-SAKA kelimesinden bozma olduğunu gösterir!.. 
Bugün dahi böyle birleşik boy adları kullanılmaktadır: TÜRK-MOĞOL, ÇEÇEN-İNGUŞ, ABAZA-ÇERKEZ gibi... 
Avesta'da TUR diye geçen kelime Sanskritçe'ye çevrilirken TURUŞKA olmuştur... Bu da Hintlilerin Sakalara TURSAKA dediklerini gösterir. 
TUSC kelimesi ise Latinlerin ETRÜSKLER'e verdikleri addır... TUSCA-TUSCİ-TUSCUS şekilleri de vardır. 
Ancak bulunan tabletlerde görülüyor ki, ETRÜSKLER Umbriya'ya geldiklerinde onlara TUR-SCİ diyorlardı... Sonradan bir E harfi gelip kelimenin başına oturmuştur. 
Fransızlar ETRUSCHİ kelimesini alıp ETRUSQUES yapmışlar, bizler de onlardan almışız. 
Halbuki ilk dönemlerde ETRÜSKLER'in oturdukları bölgeye TUSCIA deniyordu!.. Sonradan ETRUSİA ve daha sonra da ETRURİA olmuştur. 
Etrüskologların İguvium tabletlerinden çıkarttıkları TURSC kelimesinin TUR-SAKA'nın bir şekli olması bir yana, okunuşu (TURSK) bugünkü TÜRK kelimesine ne kadar yakındır!.. 
Bugünlerde (1998) TÜRK kanı dökmeye meraklı Sırpların bize hâlâ TURSKİ dediklerini biliyor muydunuz?.. 
Peki, UR kelimesi nereden çıkmış?.. 
İlk ŞEHİR DEVLETLERİ'ni kuran SÜMERLER'den!.. 
SÜMERLER'in ilk şehirlerinin adları UR, URUK, LAGAŞ idi... UR şehri bir tepe üzerine yapıldığından bu adı almıştı... Halen de UR kelimesi halk arasında şişkinlik, kabarcık olarak kullanılmaktadır. 
UR er, erkek, kişi anlamına geldiği gibi ETİCE ve SÜMERCE köpek anlamı da vardı... URARTU bizce UR TAİFESİ ÜLKESİ anlamındadır. 
SÜMERCE'de URU yapı, duvar, tesis, şehir ve kanal anlamlarında kullanılmıştır... URİ ise, yukarı memleket demektir. 
TÜRKİYE'de halen UR (Kars-Ardahan), URİ (Bitlis-Ahlat, Van-Gürpınar, Diyarbakır-Eğil), URU(Erzincan-Kemah), UREK (Erzincan merkez), URİK (Van-Şıtak), URAN (Malatya-Pötürge, Erzincan-İliç), HURİK (Erzincan merkez) olmak üzere köyler vardır. 
SÜMERCE kökenli bu kelimeler, TÜRKLER'in anayurdu ORTA ASYA'da da vardır: 
URİ : Baykal gölüne akan Selenga nehrinin bir kolu 
URİK : Baykal gölü kuzeyinde İrkotsk yakınlarında bir kasaba 
URLUK: Baykal gölü ve Kentei dağları kuzeyinde bir kasaba 
URAN : Başkırdistan'da Volga'ya dökülen SAMARA ırmağının bir kolu... SÜMER şehirleri URUK ve LAGAŞ yakınlarında yine SAMARA adında bir ırmak olması herhalde tesadüf sayılamaz. 
URMAN: TÜRK-MEN gibi bir tamlama olan UR-MAN, URAL nehrine akan Sakmara'nın bir koludur. Aynı nehre bağlanan bir de URAN deresi vardır... Aynı çevrede URAL-URAN-URMAN isimlerinin bulunması üzerinde durmak gerekir. 
HİTİTLER'in bir kolu HURRİLER'in URLAR ile bağlantısı olduğu muhakkaktır. Prof. Dr. H. Th. Bossert kelimenin kökünü HUR diye verir. A.M. Mansel, HURİLER ile URARLAR'ın akraba olduğunu belirtir. 
Ayrıca "URAR dilinin bitişken bir dil olduğunu, HURRİCE'nin de çoğul, son ekler ve kelimeler açısından URARCA'ya çok benzediğini, bu açıdan da ASYATİK diller grubuna girdiğini, her iki dilin de MİTANİCE ile akraba olduğunu" söyler!... (36) 
Böylece MİTANİLER'in yanısıra, hem URARLAR, hem HURRİLER, hem de onların bağlı olduğu HİTİTLER'in bizimle aynı soydan olduğu ortaya çıkar. HİTİT dilinin ve halkının Aryan olduğu iddiası zayıflar. 
Bizce UR-UZ-GUZ-OĞUZ aynıdır ve bu sıralama ile değişime uğramıştır. 
Aynı şekilde UR-TUR-GUR-HUR-TÜRK-KÜRT da aynıdır, birbirinin devamıdır. 
Hepsi SÜMERLER' den zamanımıza tarihimizin kesintisizliğin delilidir. 
______________________________

----------


## anau2

(33)- J.Blochet, Le Nom des Turcs dans l'Avesta, Revue de l'Orient Chretien, 1927, 
sayı XXVI, sf. 188-200 
(34) - "La Geographia de Strabon", Hachette, Paris 1867, sf.363 
(35) - Luiği Paretti, La Origini Degli Etruschi, Firenze, 1926, sf.15 
(36) - Yavuz Edip, Tarih Boyunca TÜRK Kavimleri, Kurtuluş Matbaası 
Ankara, 1968, sf.52-62 
Mansel A.M., Eski Doğu ve Ege Tarihinin Ana Hatları, sf. 13 
Bossert H.Th., bildiri, 3. Türk Tarih Kongresi, sf. 60 
BATI GERÇEKTEN HZ. İSA'NIN YOLUNDA MI?..
Batı Avrupalılar genelde Katolik ve Protestan hıristiyanlardır... Doğu Avrupa ve Rusya ise Ortodoks'tur. Bu üç grup arasındaki fark, üç büyük din arasındaki farktan daha büyüktür... 1600'lerde 30 yıl süren din savaşları bunun delilidir. 
Batılılar hıristiyan olmalarından hareketle, Hz. İSA'nın manevi yolunda olduklarını öne sürerler.... Ama durum hiç te öyle değildir!.. 
Onların asıl peygamberi (!) açıkgöz bir Yunan'dır!.. 
Bilindiği kadarıyla Hz. İSA 30 yaşında peygamber olmuş ve 33-35 yaşlarında dünyadan ayrılmıştır. İSLAM inancına göre de göğe çekilmiştir. 
Hz. İSA'ya bu 5 yıl içinde İNCİL indirilmesine ve kendisi İNCİL hükümlerine dayanarak vaaz vermesine rağmen, İlahi Vahiy o dönemde yazıya geçmemiştir. (38) 
Ayrıca Hz. İSA'yı dinliyenlerin sayısı bir hayli olmasına rağmen, çevresine toplanan ve onunla birlikte hareket edenlerin sayısı yüze bile ulaşamamıştı. 
Hz. İSA, hayatı boyunca bir kilise kurmamış, yeni bir dinden söz etmemiş, haç taşımamış, "communion" diye bilinen şarap-ekmek ayini yapmamış, ALLAH'a "baba", kendine "oğul" dememişti!.. Yahudilerin içinden çıkmış; kendisine inananlar da, karşı çıkanlar da çoğunlukla Yahudiler olmuştu.. Hz. İSA, İsrailoğulları'ndan bir peygamber olarak bilinir!.. 
O dönemde, M.S. 6 yılında Yahudiler Filistin'de ayaklanmış, bu isyan aralıklarla M.S. 73 yılına kadar sürmüş, sonunda Romalılar Yahudiler'i Filistin'den bir kere daha sürerek isyanı bastırmışlardı. 
M.S. 38 YILINDA HZ. İSA MESİH OLARAK KABUL EDİLİYOR, ANCAK BABA-OĞUL İLİŞKİSİNDEN HİÇ SÖZ EDİLMİYORDU!.. (39) 
Yine aynı tarihlerde, ilk defa Antakya'da, Hz. İSA'nın yolundan gidenlere HIRİSTİYAN demeye başlandı. Bu kişilerin lideri de Hz. İSA'nın kardeşi olduğu söylenen Yakub (Jacob) idi. 
M.S. 44 yılında havarilerden Peter ve John tutuklandılar. Jacob'un da başı kesildi... O tarihlerde, daha önceden Hz. İSA'ya karşı çıkmış olan Yunan kökenli Tarsuslu Saul bu gruba katıldı. 
Gruptakilere HIRİSTİYAN deniyordu, ama Yahudi âdetlerine göre yaşıyorlardı, ona göre ibadet ediyorlardı. 
Artniyetli Saul, bu durumdan yararlanmak istedi. Önce Paul adını aldı. Grubun içinde etkili bir noktaya geldikten sonra da, kendi sistemini kurdu. Sünneti, Cumartesi'nin dini gün (Sabath) olmasını, domuz eti ve şarap yasağını kaldırdı. ALLAH'a tapmak yerine İSA'ya tapmayı o koydu! 
Paul'un sağa sola yazdığı mektupları Kitab-ı Mukaddes'e girdi. Bunlar diğer 4 İncil'den daha fazla yer tutar!.. 
Böylece Hz. İSA'ya atfen, ama Hz. İSA'nın yolundan tamamen ayrı, yeni bir din ortaya çıktı. Bu dinin sahte peygamberi Tarsuslu Paul idi!.. 
Paul'un kuralları Grek-Roman, hatta daha eski putperest inançların bir karmaşası idi. Bu uydurma dinde öyle şeyler vardı ki, Hz. İSA hayatında bir kere bile dile getirmemişti. Herhangi bir kimse sözünü etse, derhal reddederdi. 
Mesela putperest atalarımız SÜMERLER'in dişi bakireden olma tanrısı Tammuz (ki dilimize de ay adı olarak girmiştir), Paul'un hıristiyanlığında Hz. İSA ile özdeşleştirilmiş, babasız doğan Hz. İSA hemen ilahlaştırılmıştı. 
Tammuz'un kitâbelerinde şöyle bir ifade vardı: 
"Kim ki benim etimden yer, kanımdan içer, o kurtuluşa erecektir." 
Avrupa'da da karanlık çağlarda krallarını yaşlanınca öldüren ve ondaki ilahi gücün kendilerine geçmesi için etini yiyen kavimler vardı!.. 
Hıristiyanlıkta halen dahi uygulanan "communion" töreninde papaz, karşısında diz çökmüş kişinin ağzına bir parça ekmek koyar, ekmeğin üzerine de biraz şarap damlatır... 
İşte bu âdet, SÜMERLER'deki kralların etini yemek, kanını içmek töreninin Paul tarafından Hıristiyanlığa adapte edilmiş halidir. Yenen ekmek Hz. İSA'nın eti, içilen şarap ta onun çarmıhta akan kanıdır!.. 
Paul'un tutulmasına, Sen Peter sebep olmuştur. Peter onun fikirlerini benimsedi. Thomas ise Hz. İSA'ya sadık kaldı. (40) 
Aynı şekilde ANADOLU'daki, Suriye'deki, Mısır'daki Hıristiyanlar, Avrupa'daki hıristiyanlardan farklı bir inanç sistemi içinde yaşadılar. Onların dini Hz. İSA'ya Roma'nınkinden daha yakın oldu. Bu hıristiyanlar Eboniler, Nasturiler, Sabiiler (41), Monikiler, Agnostikler, Nasıriler ve Süryaniler idi. 
Bunların çoğu Hz. İSA'yı sadece bir âdemoğlu ve peygamber kabul eder... İncil'deki "Paul'un Mektupları" kısmını da okumazlar. Hatta bir kısmı sadece Matta İncili'ne inanır. Mesela Eboniler bu gruptandır. 
Bosnalılar da, aslında Bizanslılar'ın Güney Anadolu'dan Rumeli'ye sürdükleri Boğomiller'dir. Özal'ın 1993 yılında ABD ziyaretinde iddia ettiği gibi "zorla" değil, İSLAM hoşgörüsü sonucu müslüman olmuşlardır. 
Aslında Ahd-i Cedid diye bilinen Hıristiyanların kutsal kitabı Hz. İSA'dan çok sonra, M.S.74-135 yılları arasında meydana getirilmiştir. Mark'ın İncili 70, Lukas'ınki 80, Matta'nınki 85, Yuhanna'nınki de 100 yıllarında kaleme alınmıştı. Lukas'ın ve Matta'nın İncilleri Filistin'de, Yuhanna'nınki Efes'te, Mark'ınki ise Roma'da yazılmıştı. 
Paul'un yaptığı değişiklikler Romalılar'a şirin gelecek tarzda düzenlenmişti. Mesela Hz. İSA sadece Mesih olsa, Romalılar'a hiç hitap etmezdi. Çünkü Romalılar insan tanrılara inanırlardı. Şu halde Roma'ya sunulacak dinde Hz. İSA da, tanrı olmalıydı!.. Baba-Oğul karmaşası, Meryem'in erkeksiz doğurmasından değil, bu ihtiyaçtan kaynaklandı. 
Öte yandan Lyon Piskoposu İrenus, M.S. 190 yılında Ortodoks mezhebini kurdu. Gerçek Hıristiyanlıktan sapmalar üzerine 5 ciltlik bir kitap yazdı. Ama onun da amacı insanları kiliseye ve papazlara bağlamaktı. 
303 yılında Roma İmparatoru Diecletion bütün Hıristiyan eserlerini yaktırdı. Böylece batıl ididalara karşı koyacak bir çok delil ortadan kalkmış oldu. Şu anda mevcut 5000 eski İncil'den hepsi M.S. 4 asra aittir. Yani Hz. İSA'nın vahiylerine en yakın belgeler, ondan 300 yıl sonra yazılmıştır! 
İlk devirlerde papazlar için evlenme yasağı yoktu... Bu kural, Paul'un bu sahte dini 312-337 yılları arasında Roma İmparatoru olan Kostantin zamanında resmileşince ortaya çıktı. 
Kostantin'den önce Roma'nın resmi dini "Sol Invictus" diye bilinen ve Güneş Tanrısı'na tapılan dindi. Hıristiyanlara şirin görünüp, onların desteği ile imparator olan Kostantin, Paul'un çarpık kurallarına bir de kendi dini Sol Invictus'un kurallarını ekliyerek, bugünkü hıristiyanlığın temelini attı. 
Kostantin 325 yılında İznik Konseyi diye bilinen toplantıya başkanlık etti ve oradan bu sahte hıristiyanlığın kurallarını tesbit etmiş olarak ayrıldı. Mesela İSA'nın TANRI olduğunu kabul ettirdi. Yeni İnciller yazdırdı ve dağıttı. Yahudiler'in dini günü olan Cumartesi'ye nazire olarak, hıristiyanlar Pazar'ı benimsedi. Günün adı "SUN-DAY, SON-TAG" oldu, yani GÜNEŞ GÜNÜ!.. Çünkü Pazar, aslında putperest Romalılar'ın kutsal Güneş Günü idi. 
Aynı şekilde Hz. İSA'nın doğum günü sayılan 25 Aralık da, eski Roma dinince kutsal sayılan bir gündü... Hz. İSA'nın doğumunda "kuzuların bulunduğu" söylenmesi, dönemin en azından bahar olduğunun işaretidir. Bugün bazı Avrupalı hıristiyanlar bile bu günü (Christmas) kabul etmezler. 
Aslında İSLAM'da ALLAH'ın her günü aynı değerdedir. Onun içindir ki, KADİR GECESİ'nin hangi gün olduğu açıklanmamış, müslümanlara onu aramaları istenmiştir. Yani yılın herhangi bir günü olabilir. Öte yandan Hz. İSA bizim için de büyük peygamberdir. 
Nasıl ki, Peygamberimizin doğduğu gün MEVLUT KANDİLİ ise, Hz. İSA'nın doğduğu gün de bizim için makbul günlerdendir... Bilinse, Hızır ile İlyas peygamberin buluşması gibi (Hıdırellez) kutlanabilirdi. Ancak Hıristiyan âdetlerine göre kutlanması doğru değildir. 
Kaldı ki, hem Pazar günü, hem de Noel Hz. İSA'dan gelen bir şey değil, putperest Kostantin'in uydurmasıdır. 
Seçilip makbul addedilen 4 İncil dışında kalanlara "Apocrypha" dendi ve hepsi imha edildi. Orada burada gizli kalmış bir-iki nüsha ise ancak son zamanlarda ortaya çıktı. Peter'in İncili 1886'da Nil vadisinde bulundu. Thomas İncili 1945 yılında Mısır'da Nag Hamadi yakınlarında tesadüfen ortaya cıktı. Ölü Deniz Tomarları diye bilinen belgeler de 1960'larda bulundu. Bunların hepsi Ahd-i Cedid diye bilinen 4 İncil'den farklı unsurlar ihtiva etmektedir. (42) 
İstanbul'un kurucusu da olan Kostantin, bundan sonra bütün dünyayı etkiliyecek bir davranışta daha bulundu. ROMA PİSKOPOSU'NA MAAŞ BAĞLADI. BÖYLECE ONU DİĞER KİLİSE PAPAZLARINDAN AYIRMIŞ OLDU. KISA SÜRE SONRA ROMA KİLİSESİ DİĞER KİLİSELER ÜZERİNDE HAKİMİYET KURDU VE BUGÜNKÜ PAPALIK MÜESSESİ OLUŞTU!... 
Mısır'daki Hıristiyanlar, Roma Kilisesi ile anlaşamadıklarından, orada Kopt Kilisesi kuruldu. Hâlâ da varlığını sürdürmektedir. Nasraniler ve Süryaniler Türkiye, Suriye, İran, Mısır, Rusya, hatta Hindistan'a kadar yayıldı. 
Gelişmelerden ürken Romalılar, 4ll yılında pek çok belge ve kitabın bulunduğu İskenderiye Kütüphanesi'ni yaktılar!.. Hypatia adlı kadın feylezofu da 415 yılında recmederek öldürdüler. 
428 yılında İstanbul Patriği Nestrorius, yayınladığı bildiride: 
"Artık kimse Meryem'e, "ALLAH'ın Anası" demesin!.. Çünkü Meryem sadece bir insandı," 
dediği için Mısır'a sürüldü... 
Putperest Kostantin tarafından kurulan Papalık 1096 yılından itibaren başlattığı HAÇLI SEFERLERİ'ni hep sürdürdü. Zaman zaman diğer mezhepler ile sürtüşmeye girdi. Hatta İstanbul'un fethinden hemen önce Bizans Başvekili Notaras'a: 
"İstanbul'da Latin külahı görmektense, TÜRK sarığını tercih ederim," 
dedirtti... Yine hıristiyanlar bütün bu sürtüşmelerine rağmen, müslümanlara karşı birbirlerini daima desteklemişlerdir. En son örnek ise, Bosna-Hersek cinayetleridir. 
Papalık bundan sonra malları, arazileri olan bir derebeyine, krallara taç giydiren bir otoriteye dönüştü. Zaman geçtikçe ticarî bir şirket halini aldı. Mafya-Mason-Vatikan üçlüsünün karanlık ilişkileri, 1981'deki P-2 Locası skandalı ile ortaya çıktı. 
Sonuç olarak, şu anda bir milyar Hıristiyan'ın çoğunun bağlı olduğu inançların kökeni sahtekâr Paul'un uydurma dinidir!.. Hıristiyanlığın Hz. İSA'ya en yakın şekli gene Doğu'da; Mısır'da, Suriye'de ve ANADOLU' da yaşamaktadır. Batı medeniyeti denilen ucubenin bugünkü sefil halini alması, kiliselerin homoseksüel erkekleri evlendirmesi Hz. İSA'ya bağlanamaz!.. Ne Reform'dan önceki engizisyon vahşeti ve gerilik, ne sonraki sömürgecilik ve ahlâksızlık, ne de bütün kurumları ile Papalık Hz. İSA dininden değildir. Batılıların dini Hz. İSA'ya değil, açıkgöz Yunanlı Paul'a dayanır. 
Ve Batılılar'a göre Hz. İSA'nın babası TANRI, PARA'dır!.. 
______________________________ 

(38) - Bu bölümde nakletiğimiz tüm bilgiler İslami eserlerden değil, bizzat Hıristiyan yazarların kitaplarından alınmıştır. Başlıca kaynağımız THE MESSIANIC LEGACY kitabıdır. Yazarları M. Baigent, R. Leiğh ve H. Lincoln'dur. Yazarların dayandıkları kaynaklardan bazılarını aşağıda veriyoruz: Wilson E, The Dead Sea Scrolls, London, 1977 
Vermes G., Jesus The Jew, London , 1977 
Martin M., The Decline and The Fall of The Roman Church, London, 1982 
Momigliano A., The Conflict Between Paganism and Christianity in the 4. Century, London, 1970 
Koester H., Apocryphal and Canonical Gospels, , Harvard, Theological Review (Jan-April 1980) 
Hammer R., The Vatican Connection, Harmondsworth, 1971 
(39) -Tekrar ediyoruz: Biz bu bilgileri tamamen Hıristiyan kaynaklardan derledik!.. 
(40) - Son zamanlarda Thomas'a ait olduğu söylenen bir İncil bulunmuş ve yayınlanmıştır. Bir de BARNABAS İNCİLİ vardır ki, ötekilerden çok farklı ve çok daha kapsamlıdır. 
(41) - Yüce KUR'AN'ın Bakara Suresi 62. Ayeti aynen şöyledir: 
"Şüphe yok ki, İMAN EDENLER'le; Museviler, Nasraniler ve Sabiiler'den ALLAH'a ve ahıret gününe gerçekten iman eden ve sahih amel işliyenlerin, elbette RAB'leri indinde ecirleri vardır. Onlar için korku yoktur!" 
Bu son derece önemli ayette "iman edenler"den kasıt müslümanlardır. Ama ayetin devamından anlıyoruz ki, bazı yobaz hoca takımının iddia ettiği gibi "geri kalanlar külliyen cehenneme" diye bir şey yok!.. Musevi, Hıristiyan olanlardan da ALLAH'a, ahıret gününe iman edip, iyi işler işleyenler de TANRI'nın rahmetine kavuşacaklardır... bazı din adamlarına göre Sabii=yıldızlara tapandır. 
Biz yukarda verdiğimiz gruplardan NASIRÎ ve SABİÎ'ye dikkat çekmek istedik. 
(42) - Yine tekrar ediyoruz, burada yazdıklarımız THE MESSANIC LEGACY'den aynen tercüme edilmiştir.


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..........

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TÜRKLÜĞÜ
GİRİŞ
Yüzyıldır sinsice süren bir faaliyet var... Batılılar DOĞU ve GÜNEYDOĞU ANADOLU'yu TÜRKİYE'den koparıp yeni bir Ermenistan kurmak istiyorlar. Bunun için sürekli TÜRKİYE'yi suçluyorlar. Peşpeşe "Ermeni Soykırımı"nı kınama kararları alıyorlar! 
NAHCIVAN'ı, KARABAĞ'ı tümden işgal edip Ermenistan'ı ta Adana'ya kadar indirecekler! 
İş bu kadarla da bitmiyor!.. 1991 ve 2003 yıllarında zalim ve emperyalist ABD ile İngiltere'nin Irak'a saldırması sonucu, ortaya bir de bu ülkenin kuzey bölgesinin "İsrailleşmesi" durum ortaya çıktı!.. 
Bunun için de Kürtler'i âlet ediyorlar!.. Bir o yandan, bir bu yandan saldırıyorlar!... Önce Irak'ın kuzeyini Kürtleştirmeye, yahudileştirmeye uğraşıyorlar. Arkasından TÜRKİYE'de Güney ve Doğu Anadolu'daki Kürtler'e kültürel haklar, arkasından özerklik, sonra bağımsızlık vermemiz için bastırıyorlar. Kürtler'i TÜRKLER'den ayrı ırk, ayrı bir halk, ayrı bir millet gibi göstermeye çalışıyorlar! 
Hemen belirtelim ki, "Kürt" diye bir millet yoktur!.. Ama "Kürt" diye bilinen aşiretler vardır... 
Bu aşiretler çeşitli milletlerin dışlanmış, veya bir şekilde esas millet toplumundan kopmuş insanlardan meydana gelmiştir... İbrahim Tatlıses gibi Arap asıllı Kürtler, Abdullah Öcalan gibi Ermeni asıllı Kürtler, Mesut Barzani gibi Yahudi asıllı Kürtler, Fars asıllı Kürtler, ve tabii TÜRK asıllı Kürtler vardır. 
Bu sebepledir ki, "Kürt Dili" diye bir dil yoktur!.. Ama bu aşiretlerin konuştuğu ağızlar vardır! Bu ağızlar hangi bölgeye yakınsa ona göre TÜRKÇE, Arapça, Farsça'dan etkilenmiş ama hiç bir zaman bir gramer oluşturamamıştır. 
Tarihin hiç bir devrinde bir "Kürt Devleti" var olmamıştır!.. Kürtler'in nüfusu Türkiye'de 20 milyon, dünyada 50 milyon falan değildir!.. Bu ve benzer iddiaların hepsi boş lâftan ibarettir!.. 
Bir "Kürt Medeniyeti" asla yoktur!.. "5000 Yıllık Kürt Tarihi" uyduranlar bile bir tek "Kürt Yazıtı", hatta "Kürt Mezartaşı" bile gösteremezler!.. Çünkü Kürt aşiretleri birbirinden kopuk, dağınık olarak göçebe olarak yaşamışlar, haydutluk ve eşkiyalıkları ile tanınmışlardır. 
Biz, bütün bu olumsuz hususlara rağmen ülkemizde yaşıyan ve "Sen Kürt'sün" denilerek bizden koparılmaya çalışılan bütün bu insanları bağrımıza basmışızdır. Yeter ki, onlar hiç bir şekilde ayırımcılığa, bölücülüğe ve Batı emperyalizmine âlet olmasınlar!. Teröre bulaşmasınlar! 
Yerli-yabancı bütün ayırımcıların "Kürt" adı altında toplamaya çalıştıkları halk, sadece "4 ülkeye yayılmış" değil; 4 ana grup altında pek çok aşirete bölünmüştür. Hiçbiri bir diğerini kendinden kabul etmez!.. 
Aslında KÜRT kelimesi bile uydurmadır!.. Çünkü yakın zamana kadar bu insanlar kendilerine KÜRT demezler, "KURMANÇ" derlerdi, "ZAZA" derlerdi!.. Kürt adı onlara GÖÇEBE yaşadıkları DAĞLIK ve KARLI bölgenin özelliklerinden dolayı BAŞKALARININ TAKDIĞI AD idi. 
Uydurma bir "sözlüğü" yayınlanmış olan "Kürt Dili" de, Evliya Çelebi zamanında bile 15 AYRI lehçe idi! Gene 4 ana grup altında toplanan bu lehçelerin sayısı, şu anda 50 civarındadır. Hiç biri bir diğerini anlamaz!.. 
Çeşitli adlar altında M.Ö.3000'lerden bu yana "Kürt Devleti" gibi gösterilmek istenen devletler, hiç bir yönü ile "Kürt" değildir. Kürt ayırımcılar kendini "Ârî Irk"tan sayarken, bu devletlerin hiçbiri Hint-Avrupaî bile değildir! Eski tarihli ecnebi yapımı HARİTALAR ın hiç birinde "Kürdistan" diye bir bölge, bir ülke, bir devlet görülmez!.. Uyduruk "Kürdistan" haritaları 19. asırda gündeme gelen "Şark Meselesi" ile ortaya çıkar! Şark Meselesi, TÜRKLER'in elinde bulunan toprakların Batılılar tarafından sömürgeleştirilmesi meselesidir. 
1990'da 20 milyon, 1991 Körfez savaşı sırasında 25 milyon olduğu öne sürülen "Kürt" topluluğunun, bugünlerde 50 milyona çıktığını öğreniyoruz! Tabii son bir değişiklikle 75 milyon olmadılarsa!... Çin'in nüfusu bile bu kadar sür'atle artmaz... 
Gerçek şu ki, elmalarla armutlar toplanmaz!.. Ayrıca 4 ana grup ve yüzlerce aşiret halinde yaşıyan, birbirine yabancı bu insanların, son yıllarda yapılmış hiç bir nüfus sayımı yoktur!.. Sadece bir gerçek vardır: Kuzey Irak'ta Batılılar'ın kışkırtması ile "Kürdistan" denilen bölgede, yardımla yaşamak zorunda bırakılanların sayısı Birleşmiş Milletler raporlarına göre, TÜRKMEN'i, Kürd'ü, muhalif Arab'ı, Süryani'si dahil, 761.474 kişi idi!.. (1993) 
Yani iddia edildiği gibi, Irak Kürtleri'nin 4 milyon olması şöyle dursun; MUSUL-KERKÜK bölgesinde yaşıyan TÜRKMENLER'in yarısı kadar bile değildir!.. 
Ayrıca 1990 Türkiye Nüfus Sayımı sonuçları elimizdedir, ondan sonra da doğru-dürüst bir sayım yapılmamıştır... Bu rakamlar bize pek çok konuda ışık tutmaktadır. "Kürdistan" diye sahiplenilen, ve bir lise öğrencisinin Aralık 1991'de dönemin Başbakan Yardımcısı Erdal İnönü'yle görüşürken, "25 milyon Kürdün yaşadığını" iddia ettiği bölgedeki 21 ilin TÜM nüfusu, 10 milyon kadardı!.. 
Hem de TÜRK'ü, Kürt-Zaza-Dersimli-Süryani-Arap asıllıları dahil!.. Üstelik bunların yarıdan fazlası da kendisine TÜRK olmaktan başka bir sıfat yakıştırmaz!.. Ülkesinin nüfusundan habersiz Erdal Efendi'nin bu tıfıl çocuğa cevap verememesi; "Kürt" meselesinin neden hallolamadığının da açıklamasıdır... O tarihten bu yana maalesef Devlet'in başına geçenler aynı cahilliği sürdürmekte, olur olmaz zamanlar da "Kürt kimliğini tanıyoruz," (Süleyman Demirel - 1991), "Avrupa Birliği'nin yolu Diyarbakır'dan geçer," (Mesut Yılmaz - 2002), veya "Kürt sorunu benim sorunum," (Tayyip Erdoğan -2005) diyebilmektedirler!.. Halbuki emparyalist zalim Batılılar'ın 150 yıldır ısıtıp ısıtıp önümüze çıkardıkları "Kürt Meselesi"nin altında, başka emeller yatmaktadır!.. 
Tarih bilgisi kıt olanlar ile artniyetli Batılılar, Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesini 1071 Malazgirt Savaşı'yla başlatırlar. 
Eğer bu iddia kabul edilirse; TÜRKLER'in Anadolu üzerindeki söz hakkı kendini Grekler'e dayandıran Yunanlar'dan, Romalılar'a dayandıran İtalyanlar'dan daha az olur!... 
Nitekim 1. Dünya Savaşı sonrasında Anadolu hemen bütün Batılı ülkelerin işgaline uğramıştı. Yine bu iddiaya dayanarak Ermeniler Doğu Anadolu'yu; Suriye Güney Anadolu'yu; Yunanistan Kıbrıs, Ege ve Trakya'yı istemektedirler. Kürt ayırımcılar ise kendilerine Guti, Kaldi, Subari, Urartu, Mitani gibi devletler bulup; Güney Doğu'nun TÜRKLER'le ilişkisi olmadığını söyliyebilmektedirler!.. 
Halbuki TÜRKLER, dünyada bir merkezden çıkıp ta 4 kıtaya yayılan, hem de HER GİTTİĞİ YERDE DEVLET kuran TEK MİLLET'tir!.. Aynı zamanda dünyada EN ÇOK DEVLET KURAN millettir!. Şu anda da dünyada EN ÇOK BAĞIMSIZ VE OTONOM DEVLETİ OLAN MİLLET'tir!. 
TüRKLER doğuda PASİFİK OKYANUSU'ndan batıda BALTIK DENİZİ'ne, kuzeyde ARKTİK OKYANUS'tan güneyde HİNT OKYANUSU'na her bölgede varlık göstermişlerdir. Bazı araştırmalara göre de BERİNG BOĞAZI'ndan AMERİKA kıtalarına geçmişlerdir. 
SÜMERCE'den KIZILDERİLİ dillerine kadar pek çok dilin TÜRKÇE ile akraba olması bir yana; halen 20'si YAZI DİLİ olmak üzere 24 TÜRK LEHÇESİ Asya ve Avrupa'da konuşulmaktadır!.. TÜRKLER, SÜMER ÇİVİ YAZISI'ndan LÂTİN ALFABESİ'ne kadar 10'dan fazla yazı çeşidi kullanmışlardır. GÖK DİNİ'nden İSLAMİYET'e kadar 8 büyük dine bağlanmışlardır... Çekik gözlü-sarı benizlisinden sarışın-yeşil gözlüsüne kadar, zenci hariç, her ten ve her tonda TÜRK vardır! 
Fransız Profesör Jean Paul Roux işin içinden çıkamadığı için tesbitlerini şu sözler ile ifade etmek zorunda kalmıştır: 
- "TÜRKLER anlaşılan mânâda bir IRK değil, çünkü pek çok tipleme var... Anlaşılan mânâda bir MİLLET değil, çünkü TEK mekânı paylaşmıyor, çok geniş bir çoğrafyaya yayılıyor... Özellikle geçmişte DİN birliği de yok. Müslüman, Budist, Yahudi (Musevî demek istiyor), Hıristiyan ve elbette Şamanist TÜRKLER var... TÜRKLER'in bütünlüğünü belirleyici iki öğe var: DİL ve MANTIK YAPISI!.." 
Kürtler ise, ayrı bir MİLLET olmadığı gibi; tarih boyunca da hiç bir zaman DEVLET kurmamışlardır. Ama daima TÜRK devletlerinin içinde, TÜRKLER ile birlikte yer almışlardır. Çünkü TÜRKLER ile pek çok Kürt aşiretinin akraba olması bir yana; Arap, Fars, Yahudi, Ermeni kökenliler bile 100 yıldır kaderlerini Türk Devletleri'ne bağlamışlardır. Türkler yüceldikçe onlar rahat etmiş, Türkler sıkıştırıldıkça onlar da ızdırap çekmişlerdir. 
Bir zamanlar (1993) Meclis kürsüsünden hiç bir şeyden haberi olmadan "Sizler Orta Asya'dan geldiğinizde, biz binlerce yıldır burada oturuyorduk," diyen Kürt bölücü milletvekili Nurettin Yılmaz'ın "siz" dediği TÜRKLER ile "biz" dediği "Kürtler" hakkında öğrenmesi gereken pek çok şey vardır!.. 
Sadece o değil; kendini tarihçi sanan Cemşid Bender, Şerif Vanlı, Musa Anter gibileri ile; Kürt ayırımcılara yaranmaktan medet uman İsmail Beşikçi gibi "Türk" aydınları da gerçekleri değiştiremiyeceklerini bilmelidirler. Ne bu kişilerin; ne de kurtaracağını söylediği halkı öldürmekten zevk alan Abdullah Öcalan (asıl adı Artin Agopyan - Ermeni Kürdü) gibilerinin, bu insanlara hayrı yoktur! 
İşte bu çalışma, "Kürt" adı altında bizden koparılmaya çalışılan bu insanları, en az kendimiz kadar sevdiğimiz için; bilerek veya bilmeyerek bu emellere âlet olanların gözünü açmak için; ve bilim adamı kisvesi altında tarihi istedikleri gibi çarpıtanların iddialarına cevap vermek için hazırlanmıştır. 
TAHİR TÜRKKAN

----------

